# Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC *Update mit "Review"*



## Am2501 (19. November 2013)

Wie der Website von Gigabyte zu entnehmen ist, wird es bald die beliebte Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC in der Revision 2.0 geben. Das überarbeitete Modell wird, im Vergleich zur alten Version, eine veränderte Kühlerabdeckung bekommen. Ersten Berichten nach zu urteilen, ist der Kühlkörper selbst von der Revision 1.0 übernommen worden.

Des weiteren ist das PCB der Grafikkarte nun schwarz. Ob es Änderungen am PCB gab, ist noch nicht bekannt. Die weiteren technischen Daten sind unverändert. 

Unklar ist auch, ob die Grafikkarte nun auf der überarbeiteten GPU Version Tahiti XTL basieren wird. Laut Gerüchteküche soll diese den Tahiti XT2 Chip der momentanen R9 280X Grafikkarten ablösen und dabei stromsparender und kühler zu Werke gehen.


Quelle:

GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - ATI - PCI Express Solution - AMD Radeon

*Update*

Nun ist die Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 auch bei Geizhals gelistet.

Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD)


*Update II*

Die Rev. 2.0 der R9 280X von Gigabyte wird es auch in einer "Battlefield 4 limited edition" geben.  

Quelle:

GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - ATI - PCI Express Solution - AMD Radeon


*Update III*

Kleines "Review"

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...e-r9-280x-windforce-3x-oc-13.html#post5916868


----------



## Multithread (19. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

PCB in schwarz ist schon mal was

Mir persönlich wäre Helblau oder Gelb zwar lieber, aber besser als Grün ist es allemal.


Ein Vergleich des Windforce Kühlers der 7970 und des neeuen der 280X Rev 2.0 wäre mal interessant, insbesondere wie viel mehr Kühlleistung das bei gleicher Lautstärke erreicht wird.


----------



## hanfi104 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Am2501 schrieb:


> Laut Gerüchteküche soll diese ja den Tahiti XT2 Chip der momentanen R9 280X Grafikkarten ablösen und dabei stromsparender und kühler zu Werke gehen.


 Hat AMD endlich gemerkt, das sie Spannung nicht immer auf max gestellt werden muss?


----------



## seekerm (19. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Hat AMD endlich gemerkt, das sie Spannung nicht immer auf max gestellt werden muss?


Die Spannung wird von den AIB's festgelegt. Lediglich beim Referencedesign hat AMD da ein Wörtchen mitzureden....

BACK TO TOPIC: Hat einer Infors zu der Tahiti XTL? IP-Level(1.0, 1.1 oder doch 2.0)?


----------



## Am2501 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Nur das hier:

AMD Preparing Tahiti XTL Revision of Radeon R9 280X Graphic Card For November Release

AMD still working on Tahiti XTL based graphics card - AMD - News : ocaholic

Halt alles Gerüchte, Lügen und Halbwahrheiten!  Mal abwarten!


----------



## seekerm (19. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Am2501 schrieb:


> Halt alles Gerüchte, Lügen und Halbwahrheiten!  Mal abwarten!


Irgendwann wird der Chip schon in Form einer 280x auftauchen. Denn dieser Chip ist offiziell den Händlern mitgeteilt worden.
Die Vermutungen aus deinen zwei Quellen wie, dass der Chip TrueAudio unterstützen wird sind natürlich vollkommen haltlos. gegenteiliges wurde je bereits von AMD enthüllt.
Mittlerweile ist die neue Gigabyte auch bei geizhals Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) gelistet.
PS: Da Gigabyte seit geraumer Zeit zwei BIOSe für die 280x parallel released kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Tahiti XTL schon auf dem Market ist ( BIOS soll ja laut einer deiner Quellen ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal für die Grafikkarten sein Gesuchte Version: 015.039.000.001).
Da sonst alles inklusive RAM identisch ist.


----------



## freigeist (20. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

danke für die info zur neuen revision. 

das kann ich nun beim kauf berücksichtigen und warte noch, bis diese version erhältlich ist.


----------



## freigeist (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

hier sind die änderungen zur Rev. 1.0 aufgeführt

GIGABYTE R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2 | techPowerUp GPU Database


----------



## seekerm (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



freigeist schrieb:


> hier sind die änderungen zur Rev. 1.0 aufgeführt
> 
> GIGABYTE R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2 | techPowerUp GPU Database


 Das sind Änderungen im Vergleich zum Referencedesign von AMD nicht der Revision 1.0


----------



## Am2501 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich habe mal bei Gigabyte angefragt, wann die in Deutschland lieferbar sein werden. Sobald ich eine Antwort erhalte, werde ich den Startpost aktualisieren.


----------



## seekerm (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Am2501 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei Gigabyte angefragt, wann die in Deutschland lieferbar sein werden. Sobald ich eine Antwort erhalte, werde ich den Startpost aktualisieren.


Interessanter ist doch hier, was die Unterschiede zwischen Revision 1 und 2 sind. Sollte es nur der Shroud samt der Kühler sein, so ist das eher von geringer Relevanz.
Es könnte durchaus sein, dass die Händler die Versionen nichtmal unterscheiden werden.


----------



## Am2501 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Habe die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Kühlerversionen oben mal eingefügt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

ich denke, die karten werden sich nur durch den kühler wirklich unterscheiden. das pcb-design wird beibehalten.


----------



## MyArt (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich muss einfach auf Tahiti XTL warten 

Das wäre eine der Karten die in meiner engen Auswahl ist.

Edit: scheint die zu sein:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2649/gigabyte-r9-280x-windforce-3x-oc-rev-2.html


----------



## freigeist (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

ich hatte gestern auch mal bei gigabyte angefragt. das kam heute als antwort zurück:

,,Der Unterschied von Rev.1 zu Rev.2 liegt im Stromanschluss.

Bei Rev.1 wird ein 6er und ein 8er Stecker benötigt.
Bei Rev.2 sind es zwei 8er. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr GIGABYTE-Team"


----------



## MyArt (22. November 2013)

Mehr Strom? Für was das? OC? Kein VLog?

Seltsame Erklärung seitens GB...


----------



## seekerm (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



freigeist schrieb:


> ich hatte gestern auch mal bei gigabyte angefragt. das kam heute als antwort zurück:
> 
> ,,Der Unterschied von Rev.1 zu Rev.2 liegt im Stromanschluss.
> 
> ...


Kann iwie nicht wirklich stimmen, denn auf der Produktseite steht klipp ung klar 1x 6er und 1x 8er Stecker


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

abwarten und tee trinken, wie üblich


----------



## Am2501 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Das hat der gute Mann bei Gigabyte mit der Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 verwechselt. Da gibt es auch eine Revision 1 und 2, bei der allerdings die Kühllösung gleich ist. Unterschied dort in erster Linie A1 und B1 Versionen der GPU und halt die Stromanschlüsse.


----------



## Aytirian (24. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Schaut auf jedenfall mal nicht schlecht aus, jetzt müssen Sie nur noch erscheinen.


----------



## poiu (25. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

die News wird interessant wenn da Gigabyte R9 2*9*0X WindForce 3X OC steht


----------



## Am2501 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Hehe, dann hätte ich keine Zeit zum News schreiben gehabt, weil ich am bestellen gewesen wäre! 

Laut Gigabyte befinden sich die Karten "im Zulauf". Was genaueres konnten oder wollten sie mir
nicht sagen. Leider....

Erschreckend finde ich auch, dass momentan kaum R9 280X lieferbar sind, keine Ahnung warum die 
Liefersituation dermaßen bescheiden ist. 

Von den R9 290 und R9 290X gar nicht zu sprechen. Mir fällt KEIN Grund ein, warum es zu 
solchen Verzögerungen kommt. AMD und die Grafikkartenhersteller wollen sich doch nicht
allen Ernstes das Weihnachtsgeschäft entgehen lassen.


----------



## poiu (25. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Am2501 schrieb:


> Hehe, dann hätte ich keine Zeit zum News schreiben gehabt, weil ich am bestellen gewesen wäre!



 glaub ich




> Erschreckend finde ich auch, dass momentan kaum R9 280X lieferbar sind, keine Ahnung warum die
> Liefersituation dermaßen bescheiden ist.
> 
> Von den R9 290 und R9 290X gar nicht zu sprechen. Mir fällt KEIN Grund ein, warum es zu
> ...



bei den 280X ist das noch verschmerzbar da kann man noch auf die HD7970 zurückgreifen, aber bei der 290X ist das bissl Oo vielleicht basteln die endlich Custom Versionen


----------



## MyArt (25. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Nö, eigentlich warte ich nur auf die Rev. 2!

Und die ist ja nirgends zu haben


----------



## seekerm (25. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Travel schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich warte ich nur auf die Rev. 2!
> 
> Und die ist ja nirgends zu haben


 
Da Gigabyte wohl nicht zwei Revisionen parallel laufen lässt, gehe ich davon aus, dass die demnächst angelieferten Karten (26.11.2013) schon zur Rev. 2 gehören. Die Vorräte von 7970 GHz mit verdekten Versionesnummern dürften bereits aufgebraucht sein.
PS: Plane ebenfalls eine Anschaffung einer Gigabyte 280X, welche Revision es letztendlich werden wird werden wir sehen.

PS: Die Grakas V2.0 sind schon laut Geizhals in paar Shops drin:
http://geizhals.de/eu/297998029
http://geizhals.de/eu/297697799

GIGABYTE 3GB D5 X R9 280X OC Rev. 2.0 R, Grafikkarte


----------



## MyArt (26. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Wo hast du die denn gefunden, wenn ich suche erhalte ich das:

Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Naja, nun ist die Frage wie teuer die R9 290 mit Custom-Kühler wird und ob es sich dann lohnt mehr aus zu geben oder die gute alte 280x zu nehmen.


----------



## Am2501 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Naja, die R9 290 ist halt bummelig 20% schneller mit Standardkühler in FullHD. Custom Designs werden wie gewohnt als OC Versionen und gutem Kühler eine ganze Menge mehr herausholen können. Dazu noch 4GB Speicher anstatt 3GB, True Audio und "komplettes" DirectX 11.2. Mantle gibt es ja bei beiden Grafikkchips.

Lohnt sich schon, meiner Meinung nach. Die große Frage ist halt, wann sie lieferbar sein werden. Die neusten Gerüchte lauten ja Ende Dezember bzw. Anfang Januar. Ob das stimmt, kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen. Der Preis wird am Anfang sicherlich unter 400 Euro liegen. Momentane Referenzversionen starten ab 340 Euro.

Die 280X ist ist günstiger, verbraucht etwas weniger und reicht völlig aus, um BF4 mit max. Details in FullHD super flüssig darzustellen. Mit Mantle gibt es dann wohl noch mehr Performance.

Beide Karten sind eine gute Wahl, wobei ich für eine 280X nicht mehr als 260 Euro ausgeben würde.

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Informationspolitik sowohl von AMD, als auch den Grafikkartenherstellern einfach nur jämmerlich. Wo ist denn das Problem, einen Starttermin bekannt zu geben?


----------



## XPrototypeX (26. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber könnte es nicht sein, dass die R 9 Serie in einer 2. Rev (zu Mindestens ab der 280) überarbeitet wird und deshalb eigentlich so gut wie keine Rev 1 Karten mehr an die Händler ausgeliefert werden? Dann könnte die R 290(x) im Custom Design in Rev 2 raus kommen. Alles nur Spekulation aber es würde natürlich seitens AMD Sinn machen das noch im Dezember die Karten Fertig an die Händler gehen.


----------



## MyArt (26. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Die scheint nun voll Verfügbar zu sein  Mal schaun ob ich sie mir am Wochenende bestelle.


Weiß jemand ob sie einen VLock hat?


----------



## appleandy3 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Zumindesten ist die karte bei alternate und mix computer schon lieferbar


----------



## Am2501 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Travel schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob sie einen VLock hat?



Nein, leider nicht! Das wäre natürlich sehr genial, wenn sie keinen hätte. Bei der Rev. 1.0 war es so, leider auch dann noch auf 1,257V, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Unnötig hoch für die 1100 MHz, dafür lief sie dann auch noch mit 1200 MHz bei mir.


----------



## MyArt (26. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Grade bei der Rev 2 wäre es etwas feines wenn die Karte keinen hätte.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Dann bestellt mal jemand eine Karte, bin sehr gespannt, was der "neue" XTL-Chip so bringt.
Gemutmaßt wurde ja, dass er weniger gut zu OC'n ist, das in Zusammenhang mit der Info, dass der XTL ein etwas kühlerer Chip wäre,
würde in der Tat für eine geringere Spannung sprechen.
Rein optisch gefällt mir die Rev 2.0 der Gigabyte schon sehr, wirkt nun viel wertiger im Vergleich zum Vorgänger.


----------



## MyArt (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Es scheinen aber (laut Geizhals ) alle aktuellen R9 280X den XTL Chip zu nutzen.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Travel schrieb:


> Es scheinen aber (laut Geizhals ) alle aktuellen R9 280X den XTL Chip zu nutzen.


Das stand schon seit Release so dabei, das ist natürlich nicht aussagekräftig.
Es sind immer noch die meisten mit XT2 im Umlauf.


----------



## MyArt (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich hab jetzt mal bei Facebook nachgefragt. Die meinen die GIGABYTE Germany Seite bietet keinen Support für VGAs 

Ich solle mich bitte bei Benelux melden. Gesagt getan und ich warte gespannt auf Antworten:



> ...we will pass your email to our VGA department and get back with you asap.
> Regards,
> GIGABYTE Benelux Team



Edit:

Wenn ich das Richtig verstehe ist die Karte (leider) gelockt.



> 1.You can adjust the voltage at the safe range
> 2.The card has the Tahiti XTL chip installed
> Regards,
> GIGABYTE Benelux Team


----------



## Am2501 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Also ich interpretiere das anders. "Adjust" bedeutet ja "anpassen, einstellen". Wenn die gelockt wäre, was sollte man da einstellen? "safe range" ist ja der "sichere Bereich". Ich gehe davon aus, dass die ist nicht gelockt ist.

Ich habe die Karte mal bei MF bestellt, da meine eh noch in der RMA rumgammelt und die Custom 290X wohl noch auf sich warten lassen. Wenn MF die bis morgen nicht versendet, werde ich die bei Alternate bestellen. Wenn sie da ist, teste ich sie mal durch. Zumal ich auch die vorherige 280X von Gigabyte hatte, kann ich das ganz gut vergleichen.


----------



## MyArt (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Am2501 schrieb:


> Also ich interpretiere das anders. "Adjust" bedeutet ja "anpassen, einstellen". Wenn die gelockt wäre, was sollte man da einstellen? "safe range" ist ja der "sichere Bereich". Ich gehe davon aus, dass die ist nicht gelockt ist.
> 
> Ich habe die Karte mal bei MF bestellt, da meine eh noch in der RMA rumgammelt und die Custom 290X wohl noch auf sich warten lassen. Wenn MF die bis morgen nicht versendet, werde ich die bei Alternate bestellen. Wenn sie da ist, teste ich sie mal durch. Zumal ich auch die vorherige 280X von Gigabyte hatte, kann ich das ganz gut vergleichen.



Wo gibts die bei MF? Sehe die nur bei Alternate, Mix und Ino...

Ich werde sie mir wohl auch am Wochenende bestellen...


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Travel schrieb:


> Wo gibts die bei MF? Sehe die nur bei Alternate, Mix und Ino...
> 
> Ich werde sie mir wohl auch am Wochenende bestellen...


 
Jepp, MF hat bis jetzt nur die REV 1.0 drin.


----------



## MyArt (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Westcost hat es gut zusammengefasst:



> Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Rev 2.0
> 
> -neusten Windforce 3X Kühler
> -Kühlerabdeckung aus metall
> ...


----------



## Am2501 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Hatte ich so vor bummelig fünf Tagen schon in meiner News im zweiten Absatz geschrieben! 

Das mit MF stimmt, die haben nur die Revision 1.0 drin, die allerdings seit Wochen bei denen nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Ich habe einfach angenommen, dass deren neue Lieferung (die ja laut Shop heute eintreffen soll) schon die neue Revision sein wird.


----------



## seekerm (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Am2501 schrieb:


> Hatte ich so vor bummelig fünf Tagen schon in meiner News im zweiten Absatz geschrieben!
> 
> Das mit MF stimmt, die haben nur die Revision 1.0 drin, die allerdings seit Wochen bei denen nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Ich habe einfach angenommen, dass deren neue Lieferung (die ja laut Shop heute eintreffen soll) schon die neue Revision sein wird.


 
Das  stimmt so nicht. Ich habe nachgefragt.
Bei MF ist Mischware. Das heißt Lotto ( du bekommst die Version die gerade verfügbar ist).


----------



## Am2501 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass es so ist, sondern nur, dass ich es annehme. Irrtum natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen. Ich hatte auch im Vorfeld mit MF gesprochen und der Textbaustein mit der Mischware kam auch bei mir an!


----------



## seekerm (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich werde Ende der Woche ebenfalls eine ordern. Ob MF oder Alternate steht noch im Raum aka Lieferbarkeit (sofort vs. iwann) vs. Preis(269 + Versand vs. 249,94).
PS: Wenn einer die 2.0 zu fassen bekommt -> ausgibig testen und posten bitte.


----------



## MyArt (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



seekerm schrieb:


> Wenn einer die 2.0 zu fassen bekommt -> ausgibig testen und posten bitte.


 
Sign, oder halt falls mal ein Test auftauchen sollte 

Möglicher weise gibts ja am "Black Friday" noch rabatte.
So 10 oder 20 % wären mal hammer


----------



## Am2501 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich werde hier auf jeden Fall hier einen ersten Eindruck der Karte wiedergeben.


----------



## seekerm (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Am2501 schrieb:


> Ich werde hier auf jeden Fall hier einen ersten Eindruck der Karte wiedergeben.


Bestellst du die jetzt bei Alternate ?


----------



## Am2501 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Naja, meine Bestellung bei MF läuft noch, wenn die morgen nicht eintrifft, werde ich die Bestellung wohl stornieren und bei Alternate bestellen. Höchstens MF kann mal einen genauen Liefertermin angeben. Obwohl mich die 30 Euro schon ein wenig nerven, zumal sie ja nicht wirklich lange in meinem System drin bleiben soll.

Es sollen aber über 300 Stück zu MF unterwegs sein. Aber wie du schon schriebst, es ist nicht sicher, welche Revision das sein wird.


----------



## seekerm (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Am2501 schrieb:


> Es sollen aber über 300 Stück zu MF unterwegs sein. Aber wie du schon schriebst, es ist nicht sicher, welche Revision das sein wird.


Die Zahl ist neu für mich. Vor allem da mir gesagt wurde, dass MF nicht weiß wann wieviele Grakas ankommen xD.


----------



## OctoCore (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Eigentlich ist das Wichtigste an der neuen Gigabyte der neue Kühler. Der scheint ja eine echte Verbesserung zu sein.
Der XTL-Chip eher weniger - auch falls er wirklich neue Hardware ist (im Gegensatz zum "XT2"), wird er ungedrosselt nicht weniger ziehen als seine Vorgänger bei gleichen Voraussetzungen.


----------



## seekerm (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Der XTL-Chip eher weniger - auch falls er wirklich neue Hardware ist (im Gegensatz zum "XT2"), wird er ungedrosselt nicht weniger ziehen als seine Vorgänger bei gleichen Voraussetzungen.


Kommt drauf an was umgebaut wurde. Bislang gibt es nicht ausreichend Infos um etwas über die Leistung/Verbrauch zu sagen. Wie du vielleicht weißt orientieren sich die Hawaii's eher am Design der 7870 (zur Effizienz hin). Es wäre daher nicht abwegig, wenn auch die TXL auch entsprechend umgebaut wurde. Bisher ist lediglich der Takt bekannt und solange es keine Beweise gibt ist unklar mit welchem Chip Rev. 2.0 ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## evilknivel88 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe die Karte gestern bei Alternate bestellt und diese sollte heute ankommen. Ich versuche dann zu berichten. Allerdings wird das wohl vor 19/20 Uhr nichts, da ich auf Arbeit bin.
Was wollt ihr genau wissen? Dann kann ich vielleicht darauf näher eingehen.


Gruß
evilknivel88


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*


Vlock
Chip (wird ja XTL sein)
Lüfterlautstärke unter Last > Wärme
Lüfterlautstärke im idle > Wärme
Wenn du Zeit hast OC-Werte

Wäre der Hammer wenn du das heute hin bekommst  Hast du mit express bestellt?


----------



## seekerm (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Travel schrieb:


> Chip (wird ja XTL sein)


 Das ist bisher eine der vielen Möglichkeiten, denn auch Gigabyte-Support hat schon Vieles behauptet und bei weitem nicht alles stimmt(ala 2x8-Pin).


----------



## evilknivel88 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich versuch mein Bestes .
Nein, nicht mit Express. Aber wurde 06:15 im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. Sollte somit heute kommen. Wohne auch nur ca. 70 KM vom Alternate Lager entfernt .


Gruß
evilknivel88


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



seekerm schrieb:


> Das ist bisher eine der vielen Möglichkeiten, denn auch Gigabyte-Support hat schon Vieles behauptet und bei weitem nicht alles stimmt(ala 2x8-Pin).



Na da vertraue ich jetzt mal der Aussage:



> 1.You can adjust the voltage at the safe range
> 2.The card has the Tahiti XTL chip installed
> Regards,
> GIGABYTE Benelux Team





evilknivel88 schrieb:


> Ich versuch mein Bestes .
> Nein, nicht mit Express. Aber wurde 06:15 im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. Sollte somit heute kommen. Wohne auch nur ca. 70 KM vom Alternate Lager entfernt .
> 
> 
> ...



Da hätte man es ja fast selbst abholen können^^

Ich werde mal auf eure Rückmeldung hier im Thread warten, ansonsten ggf. doch noch auf 290 Custom warten >_< Ich bin da sehr unschlüssig imo xD


----------



## evilknivel88 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ja, das stimmt schon, allerdings ist das bedingt durch die Arbeit zeitlich nicht möglich .
Die 290 ist mir persönlich zu teuer und für meine Zwecke vermutlich etwas oversized . Daher habe ich mich für die 280 entschieden.


Gruß
evilknivel88


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Naja ~270€ (Custom Disgn) stehen grade ~335€(Standard Disgn) gegenüber.

Finde den Preissprung nun nicht so extrem. Bleib jedoch offen ob die 290 im Custom Outfit preislich so bleibt.

Ich freu mich auf deine Erfahrungen heut abend


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

@evilknivel88
Wenn du heute Abend etwas zu den von Travel aufgeführten Punkten schreiben könntest, wäre das echt klasse.



Travel schrieb:


> Vlock
> Chip (wird ja XTL sein)
> Lüfterlautstärke unter Last > Wärme
> Lüfterlautstärke im idle > Wärme
> Wenn du Zeit hast OC-Werte


----------



## Am2501 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

So, habe jetzt auch bei Alternate bestellt. Keine Lust mehr aufs warten und meine alte Graka scheint auch noch länger in der RMA herumzudümpeln. 

Alternate ist echt schnell. 8:40 Uhr bestellt und kurz nach zehn ist die Ware verpackt und mit einer Paketnummer versehen! Mal schauen, ob die morgen bei mir eintrifft.


----------



## ScHruBbel (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Habe mich auch für die Karte bei Alternate entschieden, habe schon gestern abend bestellt aber noch keine Trackingnummer 

Hoffe dass sie am Wochenende eintrifft!


----------



## evilknivel88 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ja, wie gesagt: Ich berichte heute Abend soweit es mir möglich ist .

Paket befindet sich bereits in Zustellung.

Wenn man früh genug bestellt (geschätzt so bis 14-15 Uhr), trifft es normalerweise bereits am nächsten Tag ein. War bei mir bis auf einmal immer so. Die Ware wird bei Alternate zw. ~17-19 Uhr abgeholt und geht dann direkt zu DHL.


Gruß
evilknivel88


----------



## ScHruBbel (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Hab gestern zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt... 
Leider noch keine Trackingnummer per Mail..


----------



## evilknivel88 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Dann bist du wohl scheinbar genau hinter die besagte Zeit gefallen an dem Tag. Tracking Nummern gibts normalerweise Abends gegen 19 Uhr bei der Versandbestätigung.


Gruß
evilknivel88


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ein Glücksspiel bei Mindfactory wäre mir auch nichts...

hier mal die aussage seitens MFs:



> Leider haben wir darüber keine Information Welche Revision bei unseren Lieferandten am Lager ist. Daher können wir dies nicht mit genauheit sagen.


----------



## Am2501 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Also eine Mail mit der Trackingnummer habe ich auch noch nicht erhalten. Sie wird aber im Account bei Alternate angezeigt.

MF sollte sich einmal eine Rechtschreibprüfung für seinen Mail Client zulegen!^^

Wenn man bei Google "Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC" eingibt, ist dieser Thread im Übrigen schon auf Platz 6 der Suchergebnisse!  Es kann ja gerne jeder der die Karte schon in den Händen hat, mal die üblichen Tests fahren.


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Mittlerweile gibt es dir Karte auch schon für 262,62€ + Versand bei CSV 

Ich hoffe man wird von der Karte nicht enttäuscht


----------



## Zukaly (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

thread verfolgt....Karte war eh schon bestellt.....ernüchternd würd ich sagen.....leider nix zu sehen von der eingangs erwähnten Metallabdeckelung für die Lüfter, leider nur Plaste aber wat solls. [Edit]Achja.....auch keine geänderten Heatpipes so wie ich das hier sehe..... 3 Stück mitten durch[Editende].Läuft auf jedenfall rund soweit.
Schon mal mit Fumark getestet unter folgenden Settings: 
Fullscreen 
1920x1080 4x MSAA 
Die maximale Temperatur unter Volllast nach ca. 8 minuten und 11k Frames von 75°c bei 89% Fanspeed sind meiner Empfindung nach schon Top. Leider werden die RPM nicht korrekt ausgelesen.
Hatte vorher allerdings nur eine hd5870 mit referenzdesign....die lag natürlich deutlich höher bei moscheligen 86°c.

Die Lautstärke der 3 WindForce Lüfter ist für mich persönlich im absolut ertragbaren Bereich.

Zum Chip sagt Gpu-Z: "Tahiti" Ob xt2 oder xtl steht da nun leider nicht ^^ ?!?!?! Glaube das war euch ja eigentlich mit das wichtigste zu erfahren. Falls es ne Möglichkeit gibt da detailierter reinzuschauen und dies gewünscht ist, lasst es mich wissen 
[Edit] http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/28/hbf.png [Editende]

Fragen und Wünsche ? (vll mit kurzem How To falls es speziell wird )


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Das erkennt man wohl am Bios, wo genau... KP 

Was für eine Bios-Version hast du denn?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den Temperaturen her find ich sie ziemlich warm. Hab eher mit 65 Grad gerechnet.


----------



## Jayhawk (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ist dein Pcb blau oder Schwarz?
Hört sich für mich stark danach an, als hättest du die Revision 1.0 geliefert bekommen.

Kleines Edit: Wo hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## evilknivel88 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Genau das würde mich auch interessieren.


Gruß
evilknivel88


----------



## seekerm (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Zukaly schrieb:


> Zum Chip sagt Gpu-Z: "Tahiti" Ob xt2 oder xtl steht da nun leider nicht ^^ ?!?!?! Glaube das war euch ja eigentlich mit das wichtigste zu erfahren. Falls es ne Möglichkeit gibt da detailierter reinzuschauen und dies gewünscht ist, lasst es mich wissen
> [Edit] http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/28/hbf.png [Editende]


Es ist Tahiti XTL -> siehe Chipfläche + release Datum


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Das ist die Rev 1.0 absolut, die 2.0 hat definitiv nicht nur 3 Heatpipes.


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Mach mal nen Foto von der hübschen^^


----------



## Zukaly (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

ist definitiv rev 2.0 . steht ja auch auf der packung ^^.......ja das pcb ist schwarz  habe die karte von alternate.....


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Zukaly schrieb:


> ist definitiv rev 2.0 . steht ja auch auf der packung ^^.......ja das pcb ist schwarz  habe die karte von alternate.....


 
Dann hast du dich bei den HP´s verzählt, hast du auch die kleineren Heatpipes mitgezählt?


----------



## Zukaly (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

ehrlich gesagt hab ich nur fix reingelinst und das teil direkt verbaut :X meine aber 3 gezählt zu haben und auf der verpackung steht auch nur 3. grad noch mal reingeschaut.....es bleibt dabei...3 sichtbare kupfer pipes


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Hmmm, sollte die Info mit den geänderten Heatpipes doch nur ein Gerücht gewesen sein, wäre schade.


> Waren es bisher drei 8mm Heatpipes, sind es nun zwei 8mm und vier 6mm.


Deine Temps sind nicht der Burner, 78°C bei 89% Fan im Furmark, das weist in der Tat auf den gleichen Kühler wie bei Rev 1.0 hin.


----------



## Zukaly (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

75 ° waren es. hab natürlich gleich auch mal bissi nachgeschaut....es waren wohl in der tat nur gerüchte [Official] AMD R9 280X / 280 & 270X Owners Club - Page 185


"It has a new PCB and shroud but it still uses the old 3 heatpipe and fin array from the old Windforce 3 and not the new version with 6 heatpipes. http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4845#ov

R9 280X Rev 2"


"Seeing that only the PCB and shroud has changed on the 280X Rev 2. we'll have to wait for reviews and full PCB shots to tell how its better from the first revision, However the WF3 450W cooler (which have 6 heatpipes) are only found on Nvidia cards for the time being ranging from the GTX 760, 770 and 780. where as the 280X Rev2 is still using 3 heatpipes by looking carefully at the cooler at Gigabyte's product page.

It just looks better than the plastic shroud version, but I expect cooling not to be any different other than It might use Tahiti XTL chips which are said to be more efficient than Tahiti XT."


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ja ok, dann 75°C, hatte mir nur die ungefähre Höhe der Temperatur gemerkt, aber das ist bei den wahnsinnig hohen 89% Lüfter wirklich nicht so besonders, das finde ich schade.
Hast du eine gute Gehäusebe- bzw. durchlüftung?
Hast du OC-Werte zur Karte?


----------



## Zukaly (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

meine belüftung ist nicht die beste.....hab zwar noch kleine gehäuselüfter dran einen mit 1200rpm hinten und  einen mit 500rpm vorne. allerdings pumpt die karte ja eh zu den seiten raus.....Mein Case ist offen.(kleiner tower)

weiteres oc hab ich nicht betrieben sonders die Werte der karte laufen 1100/1500.

Stellt sich mir die Frage ob der Fanspeed korrekt ausglesen wird wenn die rpm schon nicht korrekt sind. Haben ati karten bzw einige modelle nicht eine lüfter"drossel" bei 40% oder 50% eingestellt ? meine sowas neulich mal gelesen zu haben


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Zukaly schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir die Frage ob der Fanspeed korrekt ausglesen wird wenn die rpm schon nicht korrekt sind. Haben ati karten bzw einige modelle nicht eine lüfter"drossel" bei 40% oder 50% eingestellt ? meine sowas neulich mal gelesen zu haben


Das sind die 290er Karten, die diese Drossel haben, die 280X hat das nicht.


----------



## evilknivel88 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Meine Karte wurde heute wie erwartet geliefert. Sobald ich zu Hause bin, mach ich ein paar Bilder und Tests dazu. Mal sehen, ob diese ähnlich "heiß" wird etc.


Gruß
evilknivel88


----------



## Jayhawk (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Zitat aus dem bereits verlinkten Overclock.net Forum:

"I called Gigabyte earlier. Asked the rep what specifically has been improved or changed on the card & why the fans/shroud were different.

His answer: "Nothing. The V1 card will still have better cooling". I asked him twice more, wording my question differently and even asked about the XTL chip but got the same answer. His English was pretty bad and he wasn't very talkative so I gave up."

Es ist natürlich fraglich, ob diese Aussagen der Wahrheit entsprechen. Sollte das jedoch der Fall sein, scheint der primäre Grund für die neue Version rein wirtschaftlicher Natur zu sein...


----------



## OctoCore (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



seekerm schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was umgebaut wurde. Bislang gibt es nicht ausreichend Infos um etwas über die Leistung/Verbrauch zu sagen. Wie du vielleicht weißt orientieren sich die Hawaii's eher am Design der 7870 (zur Effizienz hin). Es wäre daher nicht abwegig, wenn auch die TXL auch entsprechend umgebaut wurde. Bisher ist lediglich der Takt bekannt und solange es keine Beweise gibt ist unklar mit welchem Chip Rev. 2.0 ausgeliefert wird.


 
Zaubern kann TSMC auch nicht - bei gleicher Anzahl von Transistoren, Shadern usw. sowie dem gleichen Herstellungsprozess kann man da nichts erwarten außer im üblichen Rahmen von individuellen Unterschieden der GPUs.
Dass eine Referenz-280X weniger verheizt als eine Referenz-GHz-Edition ist nicht besonders verwunderlich - Baseclock von 850 gegen 1000, Boostspannung 1,2V anstatt 1,25V, sowie die TDP auf unter 200W im BIOS einstellen -, das kann man auch mit jeder xbeliebigen 7970 so treiben.
Und der XTL - egal, ob reiner Marketingname oder nicht - hat die Insel(gruppe) noch nicht gewechselt, er ist immer noch Tahiti.  
Und Hawaii hat sich noch nicht wirklich bewiesen - klar sind die 290er flotter, aber das eher durch Brute Force (viel hilft viel).


----------



## Am2501 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Also wenn sich das bewahrheitet, wovon ich eigentlich mal ausgehe, wäre das in der Tat sehr enttäuschend. Das Design der Kühlerabdeckung anpassen, jedoch den "alten" Kühler zu montieren ist für mich unverständlich. Ich hoffe wenigstens, dass die Kühlerabdeckung NICHT aus Plastik ist und das die Karte keinen VLock hat.

Weiterhin bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Lüfterkurve angepasst wurde, weil die alte Revision war mit 89% Lüfterdrehzahl unerträglich laut, jedenfalls für meine Ohren. Zumal die Lüfter selbst nicht frei von Nebengeräuschen waren. 

Tja, dann bleibt der neue Top-Kühler von Gigabyte wohl nur Nvidia Karten vorbehalten und das obwohl sicherlich genug Käufer von AMD GPUs durchaus bereit sind, für eine vernünftige Kühlerlösung einen entsprechenden Aufpreis zu zahlen.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Am2501 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wenigstens, dass die Kühlerabdeckung NICHT aus Plastik ist und das die Karte keinen VLock hat.


Schau mal hier, was Zukaly schreibt:


Zukaly schrieb:


> thread verfolgt....Karte war eh schon bestellt.....ernüchternd würd ich sagen....*.leider nix zu sehen von der eingangs erwähnten Metallabdeckelung für die Lüfter, leider nur Plaste* aber wat solls.



Aber ich bin voll deiner Meinung, bin auch etwas enttäuscht. Klar sind die 89% nur im Furmark zu erreichen, aber von reduzierter Lautstärke im Vgl. zur 1.0 kann dann generell keine Rede sein.


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Mal abwarten was evilknivel88 zu berichten hat!

Ansonsten Enttäuschung... Wenn sich das bewahrheitet.


----------



## seekerm (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Zaubern kann TSMC auch nicht - bei gleicher Anzahl von Transistoren, Shadern usw. sowie dem gleichen Herstellungsprozess kann man da nichts erwarten außer im üblichen Rahmen von individuellen Unterschieden der GPUs.
> Dass eine Referenz-280X weniger verheizt als eine Referenz-GHz-Edition ist nicht besonders verwunderlich - Baseclock von 850 gegen 1000, Boostspannung 1,2V anstatt 1,25V, sowie die TDP auf unter 200W im BIOS einstellen -, das kann man auch mit jeder xbeliebigen 7970 so treiben.
> Und der XTL - egal, ob reiner Marketingname oder nicht - hat die Insel(gruppe) noch nicht gewechselt, er ist immer noch Tahiti.
> Und Hawaii hat sich noch nicht wirklich bewiesen - klar sind die 290er flotter, aber das eher durch Brute Force (viel hilft viel).


Es musste keinesfalls jemand zaubern, sondern lediglich die Blöcke etwas umordnen und allein schon die verbesserte Fertigung könnte eine geringere Spannung rechtfertigen.
Der Chip wurde anscheinend tatsächlich etwas verändert, allerdings lediglich um Fläche zu sparen....
Unterm Strich bleibt festzuhalten, dass ob Rev. 1 oder 2 ist vollkommen egal.

Meine Bestellung geht wohl heute raus.


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Für die Gigabyte?


----------



## seekerm (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Travel schrieb:


> Für die Gigabyte?


Jep, eine Gigabyte 280x (rev. 1 o. 2) bei MF. Wenns zu lange dauert kann ich ja sowieso noch stornieren.


----------



## evilknivel88 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

So. Erstmal eine Kurzübersicht:

Heatpipes sind tatsächlich unverändert soweit ich das sehen kann.

Lautstärke / Temperatur
Idle: Sehr angenehm (aber habe eh immer Headset auf und bin nicht sonderlich empfindlich) - ~38C
Last (Furmark): Wird schon etwas lauter, stört mich aber persönlich nicht - Max. ~70C bei mir

Nach ~20 Min CoD Ghosts 1920x1080 alle Grafikeinstellungen auf Max: Angenehme Lautstärke und max. 62C.


Ich teste nachher ausführlicher. Muss noch ein paar Erledigungen machen.



Gruß
evilknivel


----------



## Am2501 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

62 Grad beim Gaming hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, obwohl sich das Gigabyte sicherlich mit einem aggressiven Kühlerprofil erkauft hat. Ist die Kühlerabdeckung tatsächlich aus Kunststoff?

Lade dir doch bitte mal mal die neuste Version von GPU-Z runter und schau mal nach, wie schnell die Lüfter drehen in den unterschiedlichen Lastszenarien. Furmark brauchste nicht, ist eh nur unnötige Quälerei der Grafikkarte.

Es wäre natürlich noch interessant, ob du die Spannung verändern kannst mit MSI Afterburner oder so und wieviel Spannung im Idle und unter Last anliegt.


----------



## seekerm (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Übrigens hat schon jemand den neuen BIOS auf der Graka getestet?


----------



## Zukaly (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Vll kann ich dir direkt n paar antworten dazu geben:

Spannung idle 0.850V 
              last 1.200V  

Im CCC gibts nen regler für Leisstungssteuerung also denke ich mal kein vlock richtig ?
Gpu-Z 0.7.4 liest nach wie vor, bei mir zumindest, die rpm nicht korrekt aus.....es schwankt zwischen 2000,  zwei strichen die dann eben nichtssagend sind ^^ und 4300 rpm am laufenden band


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Mit dem schwarzen PCB hat sich Gigabyte von mir ein ganz fettes

+

verdient. Wird schwer da zu widerstehen!


----------



## seekerm (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Zukaly schrieb:


> Im CCC gibts nen regler für Leisstungssteuerung also denke ich mal kein vlock richtig ?


Meinst du damit bei Performance > Graphics Overdrive ? -> Nein 
Installier Afterburn, da siehst du den entsprechenden Regler mit mV skaliert.


----------



## evilknivel88 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

V-Lock ist vorhanden. Auch nach dem der Spannungsregler über die erweiterten Einstellungen aktiviert wurde, ist er ausgegraut.


Gruß
evilknivel


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Schade, die Karte hält leider nicht das was sie Anfangs verspricht 

Bis auf das gute aussehen eher enttäuschend...


----------



## H3ro (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

hy ho  also is die rev 2.0 schlechter als das erste model oder verstehe ich das alles hier nicht


----------



## seekerm (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



H3ro schrieb:


> hy ho  also is die rev 2.0 schlechter als das erste model oder verstehe ich das alles hier nicht


Bis auf schwarze PCB und anderen shroud bisher identisch(Tahiti XTL mal außen vor scheint nur Kosten von AMD zu senken und uU den Einkaufspreis für Gigabyte).


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



H3ro schrieb:


> hy ho  also is die rev 2.0 schlechter als das erste model oder verstehe ich das alles hier nicht


 
Nein das nicht, aber nicht unbedingt das was man sich erhofft hat. 

Keine zusätzlichen Heatpipes, VLock.

Bis auf das Aussehen also kaum Veränderung.


----------



## H3ro (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

was is VLock ?


----------



## MyArt (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Falls du übertakten möchtest kannst du die Spannung der Karte ändern.

Bzw. eben bei dieser Karte nicht, weil die Spannung(V) gelockt/auf einen festen Wert gesetzt ist.


----------



## Andy-bln (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Welche R9 280X hat denn keinen V-Lock? Und was haltet ihr von der Sapphire Toxic? 

Sapphire Toxic Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11221-01-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## seekerm (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Andy-bln schrieb:


> Welche R9 280X hat denn keinen V-Lock? Und was haltet ihr von der Sapphire Toxic?
> 
> Sapphire Toxic Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11221-01-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ist zweifellos eine gute Karte, aber sie kostet 30€ mehr, verbraucht etwas mehr und hat dabei einen relative geringen Vorteil im Vergleich zu der, in diesem Thread schon zerredeten Grafikkarte^^.
Die Frage ist für jeden persönlich zu beantworten, ob er für bisschen mehr Leitung 30€ mehr berappen will, denn da ist man ja nur noch 50€ von einer 290 ohne X entfernt  .

Fast alle anderen 280X sind ohne Vlock. Die Frage ist nur brauchst du das ?


----------



## MyArt (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Andy-bln schrieb:


> Welche R9 280X hat denn keinen V-Lock? Und was haltet ihr von der Sapphire Toxic?
> 
> Sapphire Toxic Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11221-01-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Wie seekerm schon sagte liegt der Preis einfach zu nah an der R9 290. Das lohnt eigentlich kaum.


----------



## evilknivel88 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich muss jetzt allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich mit der Karte dennoch sehr zufrieden bin. Bin von einer Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 TI OC (MSI Twin Frozr II) umgestiegen. Natürlich liegen zwischen den Karten einige Jahre und somit auch Welten.
Mal ein paar Beispiele:

Alle FPS wurden über Fraps gemessen. In Klammer jeweils der ungefähre Wert was man meistens an FPS hat.
CoD Ghosts (1920x1080) - Alle Einstellungen auf Max => Je nachdem welche Karte und Gegner zu sehen sind etc: 55-90 FPS (75)
Battlefield 3 (1920x1080) - Alle Einstellungen auf Max => 80-120 FPS (100)
Battlefield 4 (1920x1080) - Alle Einstellungen auf Max => 55-90 FPS (75)

Zumal die Karte da für mich immer noch eine sehr angenehme Lautstärke hatte (bin aber wie gesagt nicht sehr empfindlich).

Mit meiner alten Karte waren die Spiele mehr oder weniger unspielbar mit vernünftigen Einstellungen und sogar nur 1680x1050.


Gruß
evilknivel


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

hmm irgendwie wirklich nicht das was sich wohl alle hier erhofft hatten...


----------



## evilknivel88 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Naja, V-Lock stört mich persönlich nicht, da ich kein Freund von übertakten bin (kenne mich vermutlich auch nicht gut genug aus). Lautstärke und Temperatur sind für mich echt mehr als in Ordnung.
Und auch die Power die sie hat ist für mich vollkommen ausreichend. Temperatur beim zocken (max. 62 bei CoD Ghosts). 

Wenn jemand übertakten möchte, solte er/sie zu einer anderen greifen .


/edit: Weil die Frage mit dem Lüfter im Idle kam: Wenn ich mich nicht täusche 1200-1300 RPM. Falls die Anzeige stimmt und ich mich nicht verguckt habe.
/edit: Unter Last muss ich heute Abend nochmal schauen.



Gruß
evilknivel88


----------



## MyArt (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich glaub nicht das die Karte wirklich schlecht ist, ich hab leider auch nur mehr erwartet 

Mal sehen ob ich bestelle oder doch zur hässlichen Asus greife


----------



## Am2501 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich hoffe, dass morgen meine eintrifft, dann werde ich das auch mal alles testen. Hatte eigentlich heute schon mit der Grafikkarte gerechnet, aber gerade diese Sendung braucht mehr als einen Tag! *grml*

Dann kann ich auch sicherlich mehr über die Lautstärke sagen, laute Lüfter nerven mich nämlich.


----------



## MyArt (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Würdet ihr die Karte nun im großen und ganzen empfehlen? 
Trotz VLock und ohne neue Pipes mit Plastekühler?

Überzeugt mich grad nicht, ist aber immerhin lieferbar


----------



## Am2501 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Naja, wenn du kannst, warte, bis ich meine in den Händen habe. Da ich schon mehrere 280X begutachten konnte, kann ich das glaub ich ganz gut vergleichen.


----------



## MyArt (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



Am2501 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du kannst, warte, bis ich meine in den Händen habe. Da ich schon mehrere 280X begutachten konnte, kann ich das glaub ich ganz gut vergleichen.


 
Ich konnte leider nicht, hab im Moment keine Graka und deswegen hab ich die Asus bestellt.
Ich möchte aber trotzdem gern mehr - auch von deiner Karte - wissen. 

Freu mich auf Infos drüber


----------



## Am2501 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Asus ist sicherlich eine gute Wahl!

Und klar, werde hier weiter berichten. Ich hoffe, morgen ein kleines Review einstellen zu können.


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Hat denn eigentlich jemand mal mit Trixx versucht die Spannung zu verstellen? Bei meiner Sapphire 280x ging es auch nicht mit Afterburner aber mit Trixx


----------



## Am2501 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Habe ich beim Freund mit seiner Dual X 280X gemacht. Leider wurde danach im Idle die Spannung nicht mehr gesenkt, es half nur, die Grafikkarte auszubauen und die interne zu verwenden. Danach nochmal CCleaner und das Deinstallationsprogramm von AMD drüber laufen lassen. Nach dem Einbau funktionierte es wieder!

Ich fass Trixx nicht mehr an!^^


----------



## appleandy3 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Lieferbar !"!!!

Gigabyte 280x Rev 2 mit Bf4 für 250 € 


Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Rev 2.0 Battlefield 4 Edition, 3GB DDR5, PCI- Express


Wurde wieder teurer, zum Glück konnte ich ich mir noch 2 sichern


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



appleandy3 schrieb:


> Lieferbar !"!!!
> 
> Gigabyte 280x Rev 2 mit Bf4 für 250 €
> 
> ...


 Ja das lohnt sich, jetzt ist sie wieder bei 249,94€ - also zuschlagen.


----------



## Jaffi (30. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Habe da auch gerade zugeschlagen, mit Gutschein V9ARWHPN81 sogar nochmal 10 € günstiger! Dazu noch BF4, ein wirklich gutes Angebot.


----------



## godest (30. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Ich hab mal ne Frage, ich hab die BF Edition eben auch bestellt.
ich hab gerad nochmal nachgeschaut auf der Gigabyte Seite stehen als vorraussetzungen 600W Netzteil drauf.
Jedoch hab ich ein 550W Netzteil(Corsair VX550W)
Muss doch problemlos funzen oder?


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*



godest schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage, ich hab die BF Edition eben auch bestellt.
> ich hab gerad nochmal nachgeschaut auf der Gigabyte Seite stehen als vorraussetzungen 600W Netzteil drauf.
> Jedoch hab ich ein 550W Netzteil(Corsair VX550W)
> Muss doch problemlos funzen oder?


 Japp, das passt, dein NT hat 41A auf der +12V-Schiene, das reicht allemal für die 280x aus.
Ich betreibe meine 290 mit dem Enermax 87+ 500W Gold problemlos, und die verbraucht im Peak noch etwas mehr.


----------



## MyArt (30. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Nun hab ich sie doch bestellt... 

250€+BF4 gegenüber 285€(Asus ohne extras) sind dann doch eine Ansage.
Die andere hab ich dann mal storniert... Mal sehen wie lange die brauchen bis mein Geld wieder zurück ist 

Edit: Seltsam, nun ist die Karte wieder auf "Lieferzeit über 7 Tage".

Naja mal sehen >_<


----------



## Jaffi (30. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Sind wohl alle verkauft nun  Wird schon kommen


----------



## Am2501 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

So, meine Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 ist nun auch eingetroffen und ich wollte euch mal einen kleinen Überblick über die Performance und Lautstärke geben. Auch die Unterschiede zur Revision 1.0 sollen hier kurz erläutert werden.

Grundsätzlich hat sich zwischen der Rev. 1.0 und der Rev 2,0 zuerst einmal die anliegende Spannung geändert. Während bei der alten Revision noch 0,888V im Idle und 1,256V unter Last anliegen, sind es nun nur noch 0,850V und 1,200V. Das reicht aber weiterhin aus, um den gleichen Boost von 1100 MHz zu fahren. Dieser wird auch ohne Probleme die ganze Zeit gehalten. Mit dem MSI Afterburner, aber auch dem OC Programm von Gigabyte, konnte ich die Spannungen nicht verändern. 

Das ehemals blaue PCB ist nun schwarz und die Kühlerabdeckung wurde dem aktuellen Design der Gigabyte Grafikkarten angepasst. Leider besteht diese Abdeckung nicht wie bei anderen Modellen aus Metall, wirkt aber trotzdem wertig. Der Kühlkörper an sich ist gleich geblieben. Drei 8mm Heatpipes sorgen für den Wärmetransport, weg vom Grafikchip.

Die Temperatur unter Last (BF4 und Assassin's Creed IV) bewegt sich dabei ohne OC so um die 70°C, was ein sehr guter Wert ist. Die Temperatur im Idle beträgt ca. 35°C. Jeweils bei einer Raumtemperatur von ungefähr 22°C.

Nun zur Lautstärke. Ich habe ein recht leises System mit drei Enermax T.B. Silence Gehäuselüftern, die mit 5-7V laufen und einem sehr leisen be quiet CPU Kühler. Trotzdem ist die Grafikkarte im Idle (25% Lüfterdrehzahl) nicht aus dem System herauszuhören und als sehr leise zu bezeichnen! Top! 

Auch unter Last ist die Grafikkarte ERHEBLICH leiser als ihr Vorgängermodell. Bei Vollast sind die Lüfter (76-83% Lüfterdrehzahl) aber gut hörbar. Leider tritt wie beim Vorgängermodell, ich denke mal durch die PWM-Steuerung, ab ca. 45% Drehzahl eine Art "heulen" der Lüfter auf. Dieser auf- und abschwellende Ton empfinde ich persönlich ab 60% Lüfterdrehzahl als sehr störend. Ich bin da aber auch recht empfindlich!  Man darf dabei aber auch nicht die hohe Leistung der Grafikkarte vergessen. Grundsätzlich sind die Lüfter selbst frei von Nebengeräuschen. 

Ich selbst habe es so gelöst, dass ich mit MSI Afterburner ein Lüfterprofil angelegt habe und die Lüfterdrehzahl auf 55% begrenze. So ist die Karte ohne Kopfhörer zwar hörbar, aber nicht störend und mit Kopfhörern geht die Lautstärke beim spielen unter. Die Temperatur bei BF4 liegt mit dem Profil um die 80°C, also absolut im grünen Bereich. Ab 85°C dürfen die Lüfter aufdrehen, haben sie bis jetzt aber nie getan! 

Unter 3DMark konnte ich die Karte auf 1170/1600 MHz übertakten und unter Battlefield 4 konnte ich Taktraten von 1150/1600 MHz stabil fahren. Ein wenig mehr war bei der vorhergehenden Revision schon drin, aber dann auch mit höher eingestellter Spannung. Beim Speicher (Elpida EDW2032BBBG) wäre sicherlich auch noch mehr möglich, dass habe ich aber in der kürze der Zeit nicht getestet.

Grundsätzliche Tests und Leistungsbetrachtungen der R9 280X Karten gibt es im Netz ja zuhauf, so dass ich mich mit einem 3DMark Screenshot im übertakteten Zustand begnüge. Prozessor ist ein I7-3770K @ 4,2GHz und die Gigabyte lief auf 1170/1600 MHz.


*Fazit:*

Absolute Kaufempfehlung! Sehr schnelle Grafikkarte mit 3GB Speicher und DirectX 11.2 zu einem sehr guten Preis. Gigabyte konnte die Lautstärke im Vergleich zur vorherigen Version stark senken. Auch der Stromverbrauch fällt durch die gesenkten Spannungen niedriger aus.

Sehr empfindliche Naturen sollten klären, ob sie mit dem "heulen" der Karte zurechtkommen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Am2501 (1. Dezember 2013)

Können die anderen Besitzer einer Gigabyte R9 280X mein oben erwähntes "heulen" der Karte bestätigen, oder ist es ein Einzelfall?


----------



## MyArt (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich erwarte die Karte im Laufe der Woche, dann geb ich dir Rückmeldung.


----------



## Jaffi (1. Dezember 2013)

Dito.


----------



## evilknivel88 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen (hab aber auch immer Headset auf). Ich teste es heute Abend mal gezielt und gebe Rückmeldung.



Gruß
evilknivel88


----------



## Jaffi (2. Dezember 2013)

Die BF4 Edition von Hardwareversand wurde heute verschickt!

mfg


----------



## MyArt (2. Dezember 2013)

Meine nicht 

Wunschliefertermin: sofort
Verfügbarkeit: Lieferzeit über 7 Tage

Zumal ich bestellt hatte als sie SOFORT verfügbar war...


----------



## evilknivel88 (2. Dezember 2013)

@Am2501:

Ja, ab ca. 45% Fan speed tatsächlich ein leises heulen (ist aber nicht konstant zu hören, sondern eher so ein "auf und ab"). Aber da musste ich schon genau hinhören. Mit Headset ist das sicher nicht hörbar. Somit für mich zumindest in Ordnung .


Gruß
evilknivel


----------



## seekerm (2. Dezember 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Meine nicht
> 
> Wunschliefertermin: sofort
> Verfügbarkeit: Lieferzeit über 7 Tage
> ...


Was sollen dann die sagen, die bei MF bestellt haben ? Bislang wurden Leute mit Bestellungen vom Ende Oktober nicht beliefert.


----------



## MyArt (2. Dezember 2013)

seekerm schrieb:


> Was sollen dann die sagen, die bei MF bestellt haben ? Bislang wurden Leute mit Bestellungen vom Ende Oktober nicht beliefert.


 
Ist richtig, jedoch ist das nicht ganz vergleichbar. 
Bei MF stand meines Erachtens nicht "Sofort Lieferbar" 

Das ist eigentlich sogar betrug, Lagerbestände vortäuschen kann ich auch, das Geld nehmen und damit dann arbeiten....
Das ist Quasi ein kreditfreier Darlehn...

Egal, nun warte ich lieber...


----------



## evilknivel88 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass eure Karten schnell geliefert wird .

Meine läuft aktuell auf 1135/1600 (max. 64 Grad bei CoD Ghosts). Alles was darüber ist wird unstabil. Irgendwelche Tipps wie man sie noch höher bekommen könnte ?
Kenne mich leider nicht soo gut aus.


Danke und Gruß
evilknivel88


----------



## seekerm (2. Dezember 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Ist richtig, jedoch ist das nicht ganz vergleichbar.
> Bei MF stand meines Erachtens nicht "Sofort Lieferbar"
> 
> Das ist eigentlich sogar betrug, Lagerbestände vortäuschen kann ich auch, das Geld nehmen und damit dann arbeiten....
> ...


Das ist richtig, als lagernd war die nicht gekennzeichnet. Aber dafür mit der Kennzeichnung, dass die Graka am nächsten Tag erwartet wird.
Anyways ob wir unsere Grakas noch in diesem Jahr erhalten steht in den Sternen.


----------



## MyArt (2. Dezember 2013)

seekerm schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, als lagernd war die nicht gekennzeichnet. Aber dafür mit der Kennzeichnung, dass die Graka am nächsten Tag erwartet wird.
> Anyways ob wir unsere Grakas noch in diesem Jahr erhalten steht in den Sternen.


 
Nee es stand wirklich auf "sofort lieferbar" 
Deswegen habe ich meine andere Karte storniert...
Sonst hätte ich auch da warten können 


Am besten gleich eine schlechte Reze auf Geizhals schreiben > dann reagieren die anscheinend gleich! ~_~


----------



## Jaffi (2. Dezember 2013)

evilknivel88 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass eure Karten schnell geliefert wird .
> 
> Meine läuft aktuell auf 1135/1600 (max. 64 Grad bei CoD Ghosts). Alles was darüber ist wird unstabil. Irgendwelche Tipps wie man sie noch höher bekommen könnte ?
> Kenne mich leider nicht soo gut aus.
> ...



Da die Spannung fix ist und deine Temps absolut im grünen Bereich: Nein! Höchstens ein Bios mit höherer Spannung flashen! Lohnt sich aber nicht. Die pendeln sich alle bei 1150 ein, bis auf ein paar glückliche Ausnahmen!

mfg


----------



## Maggolos (2. Dezember 2013)

https://forum.mindfactory.de/t78520-vorgangsnummer-3603054-a.html

Lest euch das durch.

-> Lieferengpässe.
-> Nicht vor Ende dieser Woche ist eine neue Charge zu erwarten.


----------



## seekerm (2. Dezember 2013)

Maggolos schrieb:


> https://forum.mindfactory.de/t78520-vorgangsnummer-3603054-a.html
> 
> Lest euch das durch.
> 
> ...


Leider erzählt/schreibt das der Support abwechselnd mit der Aussage, dass am Tag x die Grakas eintreffen seit ~1 Monat.
PS: Andere Geschäfte krigen ja was zugestellt.


----------



## evilknivel88 (3. Dezember 2013)

Jaffi schrieb:


> Da die Spannung fix ist und deine Temps absolut im grünen Bereich: Nein! Höchstens ein Bios mit höherer Spannung flashen! Lohnt sich aber nicht. Die pendeln sich alle bei 1150 ein, bis auf ein paar glückliche Ausnahmen!
> 
> mfg


 
Ok, besten Dank . 92FPS im Schnitt bei CoD Ghosts genügen eigentlich auch .



Gruß
evilknivel88


----------



## DJAndi23 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich habe die Karte heute bekommen Battlefield Edition von Hardwareversand funktioniert Einwandfrei, nur dieses heulen kann ich Bestätigen mich stört das aber nicht . Ich habe andere frage, dabei ist ein Code schaut nicht nach Origin code aus  denn man bei amd.de Registrieren und eingeben muss, hat jemand schon registriert ?  Kriegt man da ein Origin key zugeschickt ? Ich will nicht auf mich registrieren da ich schon battlefield4 habe, verkaufen halt.


----------



## godest (3. Dezember 2013)

Klasse Graka eingebaut und PC fährt nicht hoch solange die Grafikkarte (Strommässig) angeschlossen ist.
Komischer weise piepst sie nicht wenn sie kein Saft bekommt. (Oder machen die das nicht mehr).


----------



## Jaffi (3. Dezember 2013)

godest schrieb:


> Klasse Graka eingebaut und PC fährt nicht hoch solange die Grafikkarte (Strommässig) angeschlossen ist.
> Komischer weise piepst sie nicht wenn sie kein Saft bekommt. (Oder machen die das nicht mehr).


 
Keine Ahnung Oo



DJAndi23 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe die Karte heute bekommen Battlefield Edition von Hardwareversand funktioniert Einwandfrei, nur dieses heulen kann ich Bestätigen mich stört das aber nicht . Ich habe andere frage, dabei ist ein Code schaut nicht nach Origin code aus  denn man bei amd.de Registrieren und eingeben muss, hat jemand schon registriert ?  Kriegt man da ein Origin key zugeschickt ? Ich will nicht auf mich registrieren da ich schon battlefield4 habe, verkaufen halt.



Meine kam auch an. 1130 MHz mehr geht in Crysis 3 nicht (heaven läuft mit 1170 durch) ^^ Speicher muss ich noch ausloten. Heulen ist in der Tat etwas vorhanden. In meinen Augen kann man den Lüfter auch noch gut bremsen, der scheint die Karte immer unter 70 Grad zu halten. Werde mir dann mal eine Kurve anlegen.
Das mit dem Code interessiert mich übrigens auch. Werde aber wohl einfach den AMD Code auf der Karte verkaufen!

mfg


----------



## godest (3. Dezember 2013)

Bei dir mit 580W läuft das ohne Probleme ja?


----------



## Jaffi (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja, alles ok! Dank dieser Kurve ist sie jetzt auch angenehm in der Lautstärke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

edit: So besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnGo (4. Dezember 2013)

Is da bei der Grafikkarte,  erweiterung China riesing auch dabei oder nur Spiel ?


----------



## Jaffi (4. Dezember 2013)

Glaub das ist nur das Spiel.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (4. Dezember 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich sogar betrug, Lagerbestände vortäuschen kann ich auch, das Geld nehmen und damit dann arbeiten....
> Das ist Quasi ein kreditfreier Darlehn...


Kreditfrei? Du meintest wohl ein zinsloses Darlehen?


----------



## MyArt (4. Dezember 2013)

Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Kreditfrei? Du meintest wohl ein zinsloses Darlehen?


 
Jup, egal jetzt auch, nun muss ich eh warten...

Wenn sie überhaupt dieses Jahr noch kommt.


----------



## Bugdriver (4. Dezember 2013)

Tagchen zusammen,

interessanter Thread, der mich direkt aufhorchen lies mit meiner WindForxe Rev. 1.0 / F31 Bios.  Und zwar gibt es hier ansatzweise einen Besitzer, dessen Karte sich ebenfalls nur 1.094 Volt unter Last einverleibt? Gemessen mit GPU-Z. Hab niemanden gefunden, der einen ähnlich niedrigen V-Core hat. Mitunter treten daher bei 1.100 Standard-GPU-Takt auch Instabilitäten auf. (Battlefield 4 bestes Beispiel, was mit 1050 fehlerfrei läuft) Gigabyte-Support gibt die Info an Taiwan weiter, bis heute aber keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Am2501 (4. Dezember 2013)

1,094V bei 1050 MHz? Was für eine Asic hast du?


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (4. Dezember 2013)

Bugdriver schrieb:


> Tagchen zusammen,
> 
> interessanter Thread, der mich direkt aufhorchen lies mit meiner WindForxe Rev. 1.0 / F31 Bios.  Und zwar gibt es hier ansatzweise einen Besitzer, dessen Karte sich ebenfalls nur 1.094 Volt unter Last einverleibt? Gemessen mit GPU-Z. Hab niemanden gefunden, der einen ähnlich niedrigen V-Core hat. Mitunter treten daher bei 1.100 Standard-GPU-Takt auch Instabilitäten auf. (Battlefield 4 bestes Beispiel, was mit 1050 fehlerfrei läuft) Gigabyte-Support gibt die Info an Taiwan weiter, bis heute aber keine Antwort erhalten.


 Ich würde eher davon ausgehen, dass deine Karte einen sehr hohen VDroop hat, da kommen dann im worst case die 1,094V schon hin.


----------



## Bugdriver (4. Dezember 2013)

Allet klar.  Ja, die 1.094 V liegen immer an, egal ob bei 1.050 / 1.100 Chiptakt. ASIC-Quality ist 77,5 %. Ansonsten bin ich ja performancemässig von dem Teil soweit begeistert.


----------



## AnGo (4. Dezember 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Jup, egal jetzt auch, nun muss ich eh warten...
> 
> Wenn sie überhaupt dieses Jahr noch kommt.



Ja mit dem lifferengpässen ist echt wahnsin ich habe auf HIS von MF 2 Monate gewartet und dann Glück gehabt und von hardwareversand eine erwischt sogar mit battlefield4 und von MF storniert.


----------



## DJAndi23 (4. Dezember 2013)

Jaffi schrieb:


> Glaub das ist nur das Spiel.


 
Auf dem Verpackung steht Battlefield 4 Ultimate pack Limited Edition meinst das ist nur Spiel ist?


----------



## Jaffi (4. Dezember 2013)

DJAndi23 schrieb:


> Auf dem Verpackung steht Battlefield 4 Ultimate pack Limited Edition meinst das ist nur Spiel ist?


 
Ich glaub das bezieht sich einfach auf das Paket aus Graka und Spiel. Es gibt keine Limited Edition von BF 4, nur eine Deluxe Edition.


----------



## MyArt (5. Dezember 2013)

Es sind wieder 26 Karte bei HWV verfügbar 



> ...der von Ihnen gewünschte Artikel
> 
> Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Rev 2.0 Battlefield 4 Edition, 3GB DDR5, PCI- Express
> 
> ist aktuell mit der Menge 26 in unserem Shop verfügbar.



Leider nicht mehr zum Preis von 250~€ sondern 260~ 

Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 Battlefield 4 Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Am2501 (5. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt noch einen 5 Euro Neukundengutschein VX3ERENHLF


----------



## Jaffi (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Könnte bitte mal jemand die Karte mit Power Limit @ 20%, ansonsten alles stock, mit folgenden Furmark settings laufen lassen (burn in):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir schmiert da der komplette Rechner ab und an meinem Netzteil liegt es zu 95% nicht.


----------



## ScHruBbel (5. Dezember 2013)

Wie viel Grad kann denn so eine Grafikkarte eigentlich ab? Ich bin wieder ziemlich neu dabei bei den Desktop PCs und kenne mich nicht mehr aus. 

Habe auch die Revision 2 der Karte und bin mit der Leistung an sich zufrieden, aber sie wird doch so ab 70° standardmäßig sehr laut. 

Ich habe auch schon mit dem MSI Afterburner etwas experimentiert, aber weiß nicht welche Temperatur für die Karte noch gesund oder halt ab wann es kritisch wird.


----------



## Jaffi (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich würd mal sagen, bis 80 Grad ist es völlig i.O. Wirklich schädlich wird es erst ab 95 Grad. Habe meine Lüfterkurve auch so angepasst, dass sie meistens max 75 Grad warm wird und der Lüfter mit 45% rennt.
Aber man darf nie die Spannungswandler vergessen. Deren Temperatur kann man bei der Karte anscheinend leider nicht auslesen. Die können aber theoretisch noch mehr ab, als die GPU.


----------



## Wexlike (5. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir heute wegen dem Thread auch 2x Gigabytes bestellt  Klingt ja richtig gut, was bisher geschrieben wurde. Bei Hardwareversand sind die Karten wohl auch schon wieder ausverkauft..


----------



## seekerm (5. Dezember 2013)

Wexlike schrieb:


> Hab mir heute wegen dem Thread auch 2x Gigabytes bestellt  Klingt ja richtig gut, was bisher geschrieben wurde. Bei Hardwareversand sind die Karten wohl auch schon wieder ausverkauft..


 
Wo hast du denn bestellt?
Ja die werden irgenwie innerhalb von Stunden ausverkauft.


----------



## MyArt (5. Dezember 2013)

Immerhin ist meine Unterwegs 

Natürlich fahr ich jetzt erstmal ne Woche weg xD


----------



## seekerm (5. Dezember 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Immerhin ist meine Unterwegs
> 
> Natürlich fahr ich jetzt erstmal ne Woche weg xD


Tjö, freu dich, zumindest ist sie schon unterwegs, meine ist trotz früherer Bestellung nicht am Horizont zu sehen.
Eigentlich wie erwartet. xD


----------



## Wexlike (6. Dezember 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Immerhin ist meine Unterwegs
> 
> Natürlich fahr ich jetzt erstmal ne Woche weg xD


 
hardwareversand halt. xD


----------



## Am2501 (6. Dezember 2013)

@Jaffi

Tests mit Furmark mache ich mit meinen Karten nicht. Unrealistischer Test, der die Karte nur über Gebühr strapaziert. 3DMark, Heaven oder BF3 bzw. 4, mehr tu ich meiner Graka nicht an!


----------



## Jayhawk (6. Dezember 2013)

Der Liefertermin von Mindfactory hat sich laut Webseite und einem Vertriebler auf den 17.12.2013 verschoben. Dafür sollen dann tatsächlich Karten eintreffen und verschickt werden. Ich hatte vor mehr als zwei Wochen bestellt, damals sollte die Karte am nächsten Tag geliefert werden, von da an hat sich das Lieferdatum täglich(!) verschoben. Blöderweise ist meine alte Grafikkarte abgeraucht und mein Rechner besitzt keine igpu, ganz schön dunkel hier.  

Mich würden die Hintergründe für die drastischen Produktionsengpässe fast aller r9 280x schon interessieren...


----------



## MyArt (6. Dezember 2013)

So meine ist angekommen.

Zu den BF4 Codes: Ihr könnt den Code bei AMD registrieren und erhaltet dafür noch einen extra! Origin Code per Mail zugeschickt.

Großartig testen konnte ich jetzt noch nicht aber das meiste wurde ja schon gesagt!


----------



## Cabcoke (6. Dezember 2013)

Hatte mir nach dem ich diesen Thread aufmerksam verfolgt habe, diese Karte auch mal bestellt und sie ist auch heute angekommen, nur krieg ich kein Bild?! Hab sie nun mehrmals ein und ausgebaut , die Lüfter der Karte laufen jaa aber der Monitor kriegt einfach kein Signal rein 
Hoffe doch dass ich jetzt keine defekte erwischt habe... Habe ein
Antec Current Gamer 520W Netzteil und ein Asrock H61-M Mainboard dazu und komme grad von einer Asus GtX 560 Ti

Das macht mich mich echt traurig


----------



## seekerm (6. Dezember 2013)

Cabcoke schrieb:


> Hatte mir nach dem ich diesen Thread aufmerksam verfolgt habe, diese Karte auch mal bestellt und sie ist auch heute angekommen, nur krieg ich kein Bild?! Hab sie nun mehrmals ein und ausgebaut , die Lüfter der Karte laufen jaa aber der Monitor kriegt einfach kein Signal rein
> Hoffe doch dass ich jetzt keine defekte erwischt habe... Habe ein
> Antec Current Gamer 520W Netzteil und ein Asrock H61-M Mainboard dazu und komme grad von einer Asus GtX 560 Ti
> 
> Das macht mich mich echt traurig


Hast du breits alle Anschlüße ausprobiert?


----------



## Cabcoke (6. Dezember 2013)

Äääääähhhm PCI-E Anschlüsse oder Netzteilstecker, was meinscht? Oooder wenn du Bildschirmkabel meinst, habe HDMI probiert da dass, das einzige ist das Monitor + Karte bei mir unterstützen.


----------



## seekerm (6. Dezember 2013)

Cabcoke schrieb:


> Äääääähhhm PCI-E Anschlüsse oder Netzteilstecker, was meinscht? Oooder wenn du Bildschirmkabel meinst, habe HDMI probiert da dass, das einzige ist das Monitor + Karte bei mir unterstützen.


PCI-E wird wohl funktionieren, da zuvor 560er drin war. Man könnte zwar testen ob die Grafikkarte richtig eingesetzt wurde, aber daon gehe ich erstmal aus.
Nein ich meine eigentlich über einen DVI-I an einen Moni hängen zur Not über Adapter.
Kein Bild kann im allgemeinem durch Vieles verursacht werden. Aber Saft sollte dein Netzteil genug haben.


----------



## Cabcoke (6. Dezember 2013)

seekerm schrieb:


> PCI-E wird wohl funktionieren, da zuvor 560er drin war. Man könnte zwar testen ob die Grafikkarte richtig eingesetzt wurde, aber daon gehe ich erstmal aus.
> Nein ich meine eigentlich über einen DVI-I an einen Moni hängen zur Not über Adapter.
> Kein Bild kann im allgemeinem durch Vieles verursacht werden. Aber Saft sollte dein Netzteil genug haben.


 
Ich werde morgen versuchen das BIOS zu flashen .. alsoo gemacht habe ich das noch nie.. vllt hilft das jaa aber heute habe ich keine Lust mehr..


----------



## Andy-bln (6. Dezember 2013)

Cabcoke schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen versuchen das BIOS zu flashen .. alsoo gemacht habe ich das noch nie.. vllt hilft das jaa aber heute habe ich keine Lust mehr..


 
DIe Karte wird defekt sein. Ich würde da gar nichts flashen sondern direkt zurück schicken. Wenn der Händler die Karte zur RMA schicken will, dann nutze dein 14 tägiges Rückstrittsrecht vom Kauf und kaufe dir eine neue.
Bei mir läuft die Karte mit einem 500 Watt OCZ ModXStream super.


----------



## Cabcoke (6. Dezember 2013)

Also ich meine halt das Mainboard-BIOS , da sollte doch gehen oder ? o: Meinst ist nämlich länger nicht aktuell^^


----------



## MyArt (6. Dezember 2013)

Das kannst du machen ja, ich denke dennoch das du leider eine defekte Karte bekommen hast :/


----------



## z4x (6. Dezember 2013)

Wo habt ihr diese karre bestellt? Ich such seit Tagen nur sie ist überall ausverkauft?!


----------



## seekerm (6. Dezember 2013)

z4x schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr diese karre bestellt? Ich such seit Tagen nur sie ist überall ausverkauft?!


Die meißten angekommenen Karten hat Hardwareversand zu verzeichnen (zumindest was diesen Thread anbelangt).

Fast vergessen zu erwähnen MF versendet seit der letzen Lieferung anscheinend nur noch Revision 2.0


----------



## z4x (6. Dezember 2013)

seekerm schrieb:


> Die meißten angekommenen Karten hat Hardwareversand zu verzeichnen (zumindest was diesen Thread anbelangt).
> 
> Fast vergessen zu erwähnen MF versendet seit der letzen Lieferung nur noch Revision 2.0



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-3X-OC-Rev--1-Battlefield-4-Aktiv_944566.html

Wäre das diese? Da steht zwar rev 1.0 aber als Chip ist xtl angegeben, das ist doch der neuere


----------



## seekerm (6. Dezember 2013)

z4x schrieb:


> 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev.
> 
> Wäre das diese? Da steht zwar rev 1.0 aber als Chip ist xtl angegeben, das ist doch der neuere


Nein -> 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Windforce 3x OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
Mir fällt aber auf, dass -> 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. lagernd ist O.O
Das mit 1.0 ist wohl ein Witz, denn der Hersteller weiß nichts von Battlefield + Revision 1.0


----------



## Jayhawk (7. Dezember 2013)

Ganz interessant zu beobachten:
Heute hatten einige Händler offensichtlich einen neuen Schwung der Karten geliefert bekommen. Man konnte durch Aktualisieren der Seiten zusehen, wie die Lagerbestände leer gefegt werden.
Angebot und Nachfrage passen aktuell so gar nicht zusammen. Die Händler könnten vermutlich auch alle bequem 30€ mehr pro Karte verlangen.

Edit:
Ein für den Zusammenhang nicht ganz unwichtiges Wort vergessen, danke seekerm xD


----------



## seekerm (7. Dezember 2013)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Die Händler könnten vermutlich auch alle bequem 30€ pro Karte verlangen.


Du meinst wohl 30€ mehr? Den eine 30€ Karte wäre eigentlich nicht machbar (zumindest mit der Leistung/Chipfläche).


----------



## Slipknot79 (9. Dezember 2013)

So gleich mal 4 Karten bei alternate mitgehen lassen ^^, sollten Mi kommen, schwer zu sagen, Versand von DE nach AT.

Welches Netzteil würdet ihr empfehlen? Schafft es jedes Netzteil mit 8x PCIe-6/8-pin und 1000W oder doch besser mindestens 1200W? Etwas oc möchte ich auch machen, aber vllt nur 100Hz mehr auf GPU und RAM ohne Vcore Änderungen.


----------



## MyArt (10. Dezember 2013)

Du willst Quad machen? Lass es lieber und sende die Karten zurück


----------



## Am2501 (10. Dezember 2013)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> So gleich mal 4 Karten bei alternate mitgehen lassen ^^, sollten Mi kommen, schwer zu sagen, Versand von DE nach AT.
> 
> Welches Netzteil würdet ihr empfehlen? Schafft es jedes Netzteil mit 8x PCIe-6/8-pin und 1000W oder doch besser mindestens 1200W? Etwas oc möchte ich auch machen, aber vllt nur 100Hz mehr auf GPU und RAM ohne Vcore Änderungen.


 
Also die normale 280X hat einen Verbrauch unter Last (Spiele) von ca. 210 Watt. Jetzt noch ein bisschen OC und Spielereien, da werden 1000W zu wenig sein und ICH würde auf jeden Fall ein 1200er nehmen. Das restliche System verbraucht ja auch noch was!^^

Wie sieht denn das System aus, mit dem du die vier Karten fahren willst? Dein Extreme4 wirds ja nicht sein! 

Und...unbedingt hier mal einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben!


----------



## Jaffi (10. Dezember 2013)

Ach das ist noch gar nichts, zehn Karten für ein mining rig ftw 10x7970 Worldcoin Litecoin Feathercoin Bitcoin Mining Rig With Custom Exhaust - YouTube 

Im übrigen mache ich den aktuellen Litecoin mining Wahn in den USA und ggf. auch zum Bruchteil in Deutschland mit für die schlechte Verfügbarkeit von AMD Karten verantwortlich.


----------



## Cabcoke (11. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen , was alles bei der Karte in der Bf4 Eidition bei war.. will sie jetzt zurückschicken , da ich Probleme mit der Karte habe, weiss aber nicht ob ich alles beisammen habe .
Hab hier zum beispiel noch eine art verlängerung für einen 6 pin liegen, weiss nicht ob die dabei war
 Wäre nett


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (11. Dezember 2013)

Cabcoke schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen , was alles bei der Karte in der Bf4 Eidition bei war.. will sie jetzt zurückschicken , da ich Probleme mit der Karte habe, weiss aber nicht ob ich alles beisammen habe .
> 
> Wäre nett


Ich kann es dir zwar nicht genau sagen, meine BF4-Ed. kommt erst noch, allerdings würde mich interessieren, was du damit für Probleme hast,
die dich zur Rücksendung bewegt haben?


----------



## Cabcoke (11. Dezember 2013)

> In Battlefield 3+4 bekomme ich einen DirectX error nachdem sowas passiert, in The witcher 3 hat laut dem Ereignisportokoll der Treiber nicht mehr reagiert
> 
> 'Der Anzeigetreiber "amdkmdap" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.'
> 
> Danach muss ich den PC dann neu starten , da das Problem andauernd auftritt. In World of Warcraft habe ich das problem nur für Millisekunden, dann läuft alles weiter



Das hier... und viele Leute die so ein Problem haben hatten die Karte irgendwie einfach zurückgeschickt und mehr steht in den ganzen Threads darüber nicht^^  , Hoffe das wird bei mir auch helfen und die Karte war einfach nur defekt


----------



## seekerm (11. Dezember 2013)

Klingt irgenwie nicht nach HW-Problem für mich. Übrigens 





> The witcher 3


 du hast dich wohl etwas vertippt.


----------



## Cabcoke (11. Dezember 2013)

Ach was kein bisschen  . Hmmh aber tritt ja nun schon bei mehreren Spielen auf und 13.10 Treiber hat auch nichts gebracht.. alsoo wenn die neue Karte dann nicht richtig funktioniert muss AMD da wohl mal nen ordentlichen Treiber bringen o:


----------



## seekerm (11. Dezember 2013)

Ne, mal im Ernst ich würde dir empfehlen (in deinem Falle) erstmal Catalyst vom System vollkommen zu wipen bevor du den Neuen nochmal installierst. Dannach im besten Falle noch ein Restart machen.
Im Übrigen was soll "sowas" genau sein ?


----------



## Cabcoke (11. Dezember 2013)

Oh achsoo uhmm das hatte ich einfach aus dem anderen Thread kopiert, damit meine ich farbliche vertikale Streifen die plötzlich meinen Bildschirm füllen  D:

Da hatte ich das halt gepostet 

In etwa so : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ikkarte-defekt-vertikale-streifen-lol-bug.jpg Der Farbton kommt dann immer auf den an welche Farbe auf dem Bild am meisten vorkam

Aus dem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/260188-grafikkarte-defekt-vertikale-streifen.html


----------



## Slipknot79 (11. Dezember 2013)

Am2501 schrieb:


> Also die normale 280X hat einen Verbrauch unter Last (Spiele) von ca. 210 Watt. Jetzt noch ein bisschen OC und Spielereien, da werden 1000W zu wenig sein und ICH würde auf jeden Fall ein 1200er nehmen. Das restliche System verbraucht ja auch noch was!^^
> 
> Wie sieht denn das System aus, mit dem du die vier Karten fahren willst? Dein Extreme4 wirds ja nicht sein!
> 
> Und...unbedingt hier mal einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben!


 

Thx, habe nun ein 1200W Netzteil bestellt von OCZ. Erfahrungsbericht werde ich nicht wirklich schreiben können, zumindest nicht zu dem Thema was dich interessieren könnte. Ich werde die Dinger zum Mining benutzen ^^, powered by Celeron 

Nein, ist tatsächlich nicht das Extreme4. Nen ASUS Workstation Mobo liegt da schon rum. Ich könnte aber die CPU aus meiner Sig umbauen und benchen, jedoch ist damit viel Arbeit verbunden, immerhin rennt die CPU unter Wasser  Aber eventuell dann gibts nen Erfahrungsbericht , habe zu Weihnachten immerhin 2,5 Wochen Urlaub, vielleicht geht sich da was aus.

Naja, die 4 Karten sind jedenfalls schon da und ich habe 3 BF4 Keys zu viel ^^, kommen wohl auf die roteerdbeere ^^


----------



## ScHruBbel (20. Dezember 2013)

Kann hier jemand mal noch seine Lüftereinstellungen posten bitte?

Wenn ich beispielsweise Metro: Last Light spiele, wird die Karte manchmal bis zu 90°C heiss, laut Afterburner, und der Lüfter dreht echt ab...


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2013)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Thx, habe nun ein 1200W Netzteil bestellt von OCZ. E



du hast dir ein Netzteil eines Hersteller gekauft der Pleite ist und du nicht weißt wie es bei denn Produkten mit der Garantie aussieht?


----------



## Am2501 (20. Dezember 2013)

ScHruBbel schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand mal noch seine Lüftereinstellungen posten bitte?
> 
> Wenn ich beispielsweise Metro: Last Light spiele, wird die Karte manchmal bis zu 90°C heiss, laut Afterburner, und der Lüfter dreht echt ab...



90 Grad hat meine noch nie gesehen?! Ich habe sie per Afterburner bis 85 Grad auf 55% Lüfterdrehzal limitiert. Aber so heiss wird die Graka gar nicht.

Wie für ein Case hast du und wie sieht deine Lüfterbestückung aus?


----------



## MyArt (20. Dezember 2013)

ScHruBbel schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand mal noch seine Lüftereinstellungen posten bitte?
> 
> Wenn ich beispielsweise Metro: Last Light spiele, wird die Karte manchmal bis zu 90°C heiss, laut Afterburner, und der Lüfter dreht echt ab...


 
Klingt komisch, hab Metro aber nicht mehr installiert. Ich schau mal was meine Karte in BF4 so macht 

Edit: Tjo max 69Grad - > 23Grad Raumtemp


----------



## Slipknot79 (20. Dezember 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> du hast dir ein Netzteil eines Hersteller gekauft der Pleite ist und du nicht weißt wie es bei denn Produkten mit der Garantie aussieht?


 

damn, das habe ich verpennt oO, wtf, ist an mir vorbeigegangen oO, aber halb so wild, bestellt ist nicht bekommen  Bedeutet, dass der Händler ohnehin nicht liefer kann, habe also meine Bestellung storniert, nun liegt hier nen be quiet 1200W Teil rum. So sieht meine Mining Rig aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die Karten nun per BIOS Mod von 1,200V auf 1,075 undervolted. Muss noch mit dem Wattmeter ablesen, wieviel Watt das weniger sind pro Karte Oo, das Ergebnis reiche ich dann nach, hängt im Moment noch mein Signaturen PC dran ^^


----------



## ScHruBbel (20. Dezember 2013)

Gut, mir fällt ein, da hatte ich auch etwas am Lüfter verstellt und danach direkt nochmal erhöht...

Hab jetzt mal meine "eigene" Kurve erstellt:


50°C - 20%
55°C - 25%
60°C - 30%
70°C - 45%
75°C - 55%
80°C - 65%
90°C - 90%
95°C - 100%

Der Verlauf ist eine Kurve und nicht wie man manchmal sieht so "treppenartig".

Habe soeben mal 2 Runden Dota gespielt und da war, mit der Lüfterkurve, bei 75°C, weiß aber nicht, ob ich den Angaben wirklich trauen kann.



Ich habe folgendes Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Core Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Und diesen CPU-Lüfter: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler

sonst nichts... Hilft da vielleicht noch ein kleiner Frontlüfter? Ich kann auch gerne mal ein Bild vom Inneren posten. Ich werde jetzt aber erstmal die Temperaturen im Auge behalten.


----------



## RoyalRambo (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Slipknot79

meine dritte mining rig wird morgen so ähnlich aussehen.
Eine läuft mit 4 x r9 290, 4x r9 290x und ab morgen 4 x Gigabyte r9 280x 2.0.

Da ich aber schon mal mit 4 x HD7970 getestet habe, habe ich vor den zu mir erwartenen Temperaturen Angst.
Ich erwarte da irgendetwas kurz vor 90 Grad, da die Lüfter viel zu dicht an der anderen Karte sind und wenn sie Luft ansaugen, dann nur die heiße von der anderen Karte.

Hast du sie schon zum laufen bekommen?
Laut Hardware Info müsste sie um die 780Kha/s machen.
p.s. wegen uns minern, kommen die armen Teufel hier zu keiner Karte oO
mit dem Asus Board hatte ich es nicht zum laufen bekommen, hatte bei zweien nur blue screen und AMD Treiber abstürze. bin dann über asrock extreme 9, nun bei nem Gigabyte z87 gelandet. Preis Leistung ist top


----------



## Andy-bln (21. Dezember 2013)

Was macht das Mining genau? Kommt da Geld für Strom bei raus?


----------



## Am2501 (21. Dezember 2013)

ScHruBbel schrieb:


> Hilft da vielleicht noch ein kleiner Frontlüfter? Ich kann auch gerne mal ein Bild vom Inneren posten. Ich werde jetzt aber erstmal die Temperaturen im Auge behalten.


 

Also, du solltest mindestens zwei Lüfter in deinem Gehäuse haben. Vorne rein und hinten raus! 

Günstig, gut und gedrosselt auch leise sind:

Enermax Twister Magma 120mm (UCMA12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zwei Lüfter die vorne rein blasen, schaden auch nicht. 

75 Grad ist bei Dota eigentlich zuviel. Soviel habe ich noch nicht mal bei BF4. Kann entweder ein Wärmestau im Gehäuse sein, oder die Graka hat einen Schuss. Wie verhält sie sich denn, wenn du die Lüfter im Automatikmodus laufen lässt?

Und an alle Miner:

NICHT die 290X Customdesigns alle wegkaufen!


----------



## Am2501 (21. Dezember 2013)

Gerade gesehen:

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Slipknot79 (21. Dezember 2013)

RoyalRambo schrieb:


> Hallo Slipknot79
> 
> meine dritte mining rig wird morgen so ähnlich aussehen.
> Eine läuft mit 4 x r9 290, 4x r9 290x und ab morgen 4 x Gigabyte r9 280x 2.0.
> ...



780 wirst du nicht erreichen, 730 sind realistisch, das habe ich erreicht. Ich bin noch beim Herausfinden von den minimalen Spannungen. 1,075V liefen nicht immer stabil, nun teste ich 1,094V, 2 Karten paarweise.

Ein Vorabtest ergabe ohne Voltmod 1400W aus der Steckdose, das be quiet Teil platzt da wohl schon aus alle Nähten. Ein anderer Test ergab 1200W mit Voltmod, aber bin gerade noch dabei die endgültigen Spannungen herauszufinden, vermutlich weiß ich erst So/Mo mehr. Aber eigentlich weiß man es erst nach nem Langzeittest von mehreren Wochen ohne Absturz. ^^

Mit 4 Karten wirst du Hitzeprobleme bekommen. Ich bin bei 2 Karten auf 99°C gekommen (mit Voltmod), dann wurde gedrosselt, musst du aber selbst dann herausfinden. Heute hole ich mir noch ne Riser Karte und werde schauen was damit geht. Wenn eine zu wenig ist, muss noch ne zweite her.


Haben deine 290er Rigs keine Temp-Probleme?


----------



## Skipper81Ger (21. Dezember 2013)

Am2501 schrieb:


> Also, du solltest mindestens zwei Lüfter in deinem Gehäuse haben. Vorne rein und hinten raus!
> 
> Günstig, gut und gedrosselt auch leise sind:
> 
> ...



Am besten den tower offen und gut geschützt auf den Balkon stellen. Da hast du wenigstens nicht so viel Hitze wie in der beheizten Wohnung.


----------



## RoyalRambo (21. Dezember 2013)

nein, die 290er (4 davon mit bios zur 290x geflasht) haben keine Probleme. Brutal lassen sie sich bei 76Grad halten, den Lärm hält aber keiner aus. Ich lasse sie jetzt bei 87 Grad und 830kha/s ihre arbeit verrichten.
das sind dann 1460Watt an der Dose. bequiet hält das aus, hat im test 1850Watt dauerhaft überstanden^^.
meine 280x bekomme ich nur auf 630kha/s. kannst du mir bitte deine cgminer.conf datei als pn senden (reicht wenn du den Inhalt als PN sendest, also keine datei)
die Customdesigns sind eh die besseren Karten und MF und co verdienen sich gerade ne goldene Nase


----------



## Slipknot79 (22. Dezember 2013)

>bequiet hält das aus, hat im test 1850Watt dauerhaft überstanden^^

Das heißt, man könnte 3 Stück 7990er Radeons werkeln lassen? Oo

Ich bin noch gerade dabei einen Stromanbieter zu suchen. Es gibt einen, der verkauft Strom um 0,14 Cent pro kWh, da wäre ich dabei. Ich warte aber noch auf einen Kostenvoranschlag eines anderen Anbieters, der kommt dann Mitte Jänner. Wenn der nix taugt, werden es die 0,14 Cent werden. Derzeit zahle ich 0,177 Cent.
Cgminer config ist unterwegs.


----------



## ScHruBbel (22. Dezember 2013)

Also mit meiner aktuellen Kurve läuft die Karte bis max 85°C bei Metro Last Light... Ist das schon zu hoch?

btw: diese ganze Mining Rig Diskussion mit Netzteilen etc ist doch wohl ein bisschen off Topic oder findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (22. Dezember 2013)

85°C wären mir bei der 280x auf Dauer zu hoch in Metro:LL.
Damit bist du ja schon fast bei meinen 88°C angelangt, welche ich mit meiner 290@Ref. in diesem Spiel habe.


----------



## ScHruBbel (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja... aber was kann ich tun? also max Temp war gerade laut dem Afterburner 83°C...

edit: also das spiel läuft halt auch wirklich auf maximalen Einstellungen. Ich weiß nicht, ob 85° nicht auch noch in Ordnung sind für so eine recht neue Karte.


----------



## Am2501 (22. Dezember 2013)

Naja, 85 Grad sind für die Karte bzw. den Chip ok, allerdings läuft meine Karte kühler und die von den anderen auch, soweit ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## RoyalRambo (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe am bequiet 4 x 290er hängen und die sind übertaktet. das sind dauerhaft 1460Watt.
Ich habe auch schon eine mit neuer paste gesegnet, aber das lohnt sich nicht.
deine Werte lassen meine Karte bei 660kh/s rum hängen, habe dann mal irgend nen müll eingestellt und jetzt laufen sich zufällig auf 730kh/s.
Interessant ist, das die 280er trotz weniger kh/s mehr blöcke löse können als im Vergleich die 290er. Der memory muss wohl ein besserer sein.
Wegen deines Strompreises: MAN WO WOHNST DU?
Klaut dein Anbieter den Strom?
Vermittel mich mal für 50Euro Neukundenbonus...ich zahle 22,5cent und war schon froh über den Preis.
2 Flex Kabel sind bei (e)baywatch bestellt, keine Ahnung wie ich das nice in meinen HAF Cube rein bekommen soll, aber soll ja nur funktionieren und da warten noch mehr Karten die zum laufen bekommen werden wollen....
p.s. darf man irgendwo battlefield 4 codes anbieten?


----------



## MyArt (23. Dezember 2013)

RoyalRambo schrieb:


> p.s. darf man irgendwo battlefield 4 codes anbieten?


 
Darf man, aber erst mit 100 Beiträgen!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (23. Dezember 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Darf man, aber erst mit 100 Beiträgen!



Und es müssen 3 Monate seit Registrierung vergangen sein.
Außerdem sind FSK 18 Spiele nicht für den Handel auf dem Marktplatz freigegeben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## RoyalRambo (23. Dezember 2013)

kein problem...bacardi/cola hilft mir gerade über mein code problem weg zu kommen^^


----------



## Slipknot79 (23. Dezember 2013)

RoyalRambo schrieb:


> Ich habe am bequiet 4 x 290er hängen und die sind übertaktet. das sind dauerhaft 1460Watt.
> Ich habe auch schon eine mit neuer paste gesegnet, aber das lohnt sich nicht.
> deine Werte lassen meine Karte bei 660kh/s rum hängen, habe dann mal irgend nen müll eingestellt und jetzt laufen sich zufällig auf 730kh/s.
> Interessant ist, das die 280er trotz weniger kh/s mehr blöcke löse können als im Vergleich die 290er. Der memory muss wohl ein besserer sein.
> ...


 

Ich wohne in Wien, hier z.B.: 14,5 cent/kWh Wien Energie  |  OPTIMA Float  |  OPTIMA Float  |  Strom  |  Produkte & Preise  |  Privat Wird dir also nicht weiter helfen


----------



## RoyalRambo (25. Dezember 2013)

man werden wir hier in deutschland mit den strompreisen beschissen


----------



## MyArt (26. Dezember 2013)

Wer Grün wählt muss mir einer Ökostromumlage rechnen 

Aber wird ja nicht teurer xD


----------



## Andy-bln (27. Dezember 2013)

es wählt doch keiner grün 

Ich will billigen Atomstrom aus Polen


----------



## junior_gamer (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich vor hatte mir die Grafikkarte (sobald wieder verfügbar) ebenfalls zu bestellen, wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und fragen ob dieses Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ausreicht. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung falls ich hier im falschen Thread bin, da ich neu hier im Forum bin.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## seekerm (1. Januar 2014)

Willkommen im Forum.
Ob das Netzteil ausreicht hängt auch von den restlichen Komponenten ab. Aber solange nicht schon eine andere 280X oder 7970 im Einsatz ist (Crossfire?) wird es mehr als ausreichen.
Was die Bestellung anbelangt, so sind die Grafikkarten durchaus verfügbar bei Caseking zum Beispiel, allerdings zu einem leicht höheren Preis. Bei den restlichen Versandshops würde ich bis Ende Januar mit keiner Verfügbarkeit rechnen, diese haben idR Warteschlangen für die 280x Grafikkarten.


----------



## junior_gamer (1. Januar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Nein ich habe nicht vor eine weitere Grafikkarte zu betreiben. Habe gerade auch bei Caseking reingeschaut, aber der Aufpreis ist mir definitiv hoch. Da warte ich lieber noch bis zum ende des Monats.


----------



## hanspeterdill (6. Januar 2014)

Hallö,
ich hab die REv 2.0 Version an einem beQuiet 550W Netzteil und die läuft super. Ist allerdings auch sonst nicht viel am System und der Prozessor ist "nur" ein Core i3 mit 65W TDP. Bei Prozessoren mit mehr Stromverbrauch (hallo AMD) und mehreren USB Geräten / PCIe Karten etc. könnte es vielleicht irgendwann unter vollast Knapp werden... Aber solange man über 500W Nennleistung rauskriegt aus dem Netzteil dürfte es schon passen.

Achso: ein komisches Geräusch des Lüfters ist mir bei der REv 2.0 der Grafikkarte übrigens nicht aufgefallen (Kauf Mitte Dez. 13 bei Caseking)


----------



## MyArt (7. Januar 2014)

Selbst unter Volllast reicht das Netzteil aus. Da wird nichts knapp...
Außer du hast ein Serverboard mit mehreren CPUs...

Für jede CPU + 280x reicht das Netzteil aus.


----------



## AdmiralGoD (15. Januar 2014)

geiles teil^^


----------



## nyso (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo, weißt du ob die Graka im Referenzdesign ist? Überlege sie mir mit Wasserkühler zu kaufen.


----------



## smoke22 (17. Februar 2014)

Sorry that I', writing in English.
There is only one of a few reviews of Gigabyte Windforce 2.0 revision 
In the review the fans speed was about 76-83%, but on Gigabyte site there is a newer BIOS F12, where is stated lower fan speed:
GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - ATI - PCI Express Solution - Radeon
Does it help to produce lower noise in load?
Would be glad for any remarks, I need quick help to make a decision between Gigabyte WF 2.0 and ASUS DCII TOP


----------



## KeBeNe (4. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Geht es bei euren Rev2, das man die VRM Temps auslesen kann, bei mir funzt das nicht.


----------



## ghost13 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Revision der Gigabyte R9 280X WindForce 3X OC*

Hy
Ich habe meine Karte bei Steg Computer&Electronics in Biel gekauft.
Gigabyte GV-R928XOC-3GD-GA Rev.2.0 für 319.- Sfr. AMD Radeon, BF4 Bundle. Kauf-Datum: 10.01.2014
Ich kenne den Verkäufer sehr gut, deshalb konnte ich eines der seltenen Modelle ergattern. Normalerweise währe die Karte erst viel Später in den Verkauf gekommen.
THX @ Izzo : )
Absolut Geiles Teil!!! Einziger Kritikpunkt: Bei sehr hohen fps fängt Sie an zu zirpen. So ab 200 fps, was ja nur selten und meist nur in FMV Sequenzen vorkommt.

Ich werde zu einem Späteren Zeitpunkt noch Benchmarks veröffentlichen. Strommessungen etc.

Uneingeschränkte Kauf Empfehlung. p.s: Obwohl ich eigentlich MSI Fanboy bin, war/ist es ein Tolles Stück Hardware. (Einzig die Höhere Qualität/Verarbeitung von MSI ist noch einen ticken besser)
Im direkten Vergleich mit einem Kumpel, der eine NV GTX 770 hat, schneidet die R9 280X mit ihren 3 Gigs und dem 384 bit um einiges besser ab. Mit Radeon Pro Sweet FX etc. inkl. BF4 Mantle, hat mir mein Kumpel tatsächlich gesagt: "WTF?! Deine Radeon  ist der Hammer!!! Und ich hab so viel für mmeine NV bezahlt...!!!"

CIAO


----------



## ghost13 (16. April 2014)

Buy Gigabyte. Asus cost to much and has not the same Power. The Asus is nit a Ghz


----------



## Akman24 (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Community!

Dieser Thread hat auch mich davon überzeugt, diese Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Ich hab sie mir von einem Kollegen für ca 200 CHF gekauft, da er es nicht mehr fürs Mining brauchen wollte (Gekauft hat er es im Januar).

Mein erstes Problem kam aber schon promt...nach langer suche entschied ich mich, mich mal hier zu registrieren (lese nur seit langem mit  )

Die Installation der Grafikkarte ging ohne Probleme, jedoch als ich BF4 testen wollte, schmierte der ganze Rechner ab und startete neu (gerad als ich ins Spiel einsteigen konnte)...die Einstellungen vom BF sollten noch von meiner letzten Graka (260GTX) auf Mittel sein.

Okay...dacht ich ich probiers mal mit Elder Scrolls Online. Same...(Schon beim Loggin Screen)

In beiden Fällen hörte ich die Grafikkarte noch kurz davon aufsummen.

Mein verdacht liegt am Netzteil...ist kein hochkariertes Stück (Siehe Anhang)

Hier noch die Info von der Herstellerseite SF550P-14P Vers.2.31, wobei ich noch sagen muss, dass die Info von der Herstellerseite womöglich auf eine neuere Version bezogen ist.


Meine Frage:

Würde es mit einem 650W Netzteil besser funktionieren?

übriges System:

2RAM Riegel (DDR3-je 4GB)
2 HDD's
Keine DVD/CD laufwerke
Mainboard: GIGABYTE P55-UD3 (i5 processors with LGA 1156 socket)
Vielleicht noch der grössere neue CPU kühler (weiss nicht mehr was für eins) (im Anhang zu sehen)

Grafikkarte selbst: Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Windforce 3 / BF4 Verison (GV-R928XOC-3GD-GA) von Werk aus OC



Ich danke euch vielmals für mögliche hinweise 


Gute Nacht! 


EDIT: PC ist etwa 5 Jahre alt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (21. Mai 2014)

SuperFlower Netzteile sind eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, ist immerhin kein LcPower. Außerdem ist es sogar SLI-zertifiziert, und 550W reichen dicke für diese Grafikkarte. Die 100W mehr würden dir gar nichts bringen. 
Der Fehler muss irgendwo anders liegen.

Welche Graka hattest du vorher drin? Wenn es eine Nvidia war, hast du die Treiber wirklich penibel gelöscht? Das sorgt oft für solche Probleme.


----------



## Akman24 (21. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> SuperFlower Netzteile sind eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, ist immerhin kein LcPower. Außerdem ist es sogar SLI-zertifiziert, und 550W reichen dicke für diese Grafikkarte. Die 100W mehr würden dir gar nichts bringen.
> Der Fehler muss irgendwo anders liegen.
> 
> Welche Graka hattest du vorher drin? Wenn es eine Nvidia war, hast du die Treiber wirklich penibel gelöscht? Das sorgt oft für solche Probleme.


 
hmm nein den alten Treiber (Nvidia-gtx260) hab ich nicht gelöscht. Werde ich dann wohl heut Abend probieren...also jetzigen AMD treiber löschen, Nvidia Löschen und AMD wieder reinhauen.

Geben die Anschlüsse also eigentlich genug Power ab?


----------



## nyso (21. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich ja. Wie gesagt, ich denke es ist ein Treiberproblem. Wenn alles nicht hilft einfach Windows neu aufsetzen, so kann man die Treiberprobleme ganz sicher ausschließen. Erst wenn der Fehler danach weiter besteht würde ich mir über die Hardware Gedanken machen.


----------



## Akman24 (21. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja. Wie gesagt, ich denke es ist ein Treiberproblem. Wenn alles nicht hilft einfach Windows neu aufsetzen, so kann man die Treiberprobleme ganz sicher ausschließen. Erst wenn der Fehler danach weiter besteht würde ich mir über die Hardware Gedanken machen.


 
Hallo Nochmals

Hab jetzt Treiber neu installiert und mal 3D Benchmark Vantage durchlaufen lassen und bei der OC software auf -20% bei 800Mhz gestellt. ging ohne Probleme (natürlich weniger Punkte) aber mit der gleichen Einstellung BF4 im Fenstermodus-geht-im Vollbild- Systemabsturz

Ich werde mal neu Aufsetzen aber leider ist dies erst so in 3-4 Wochen möglich, da ich noch Semesterprüfungen habe. Vielleicht setzt ich trotzdem mal einfach die 650er rein in der Zwischenzeit. Hab das gefühl mein System frisst mehr als es sollte.
Oder ich hol mir mal ein Messgerät und messe es einfach mal.


Gruss und Danke

Akman24


----------



## Akman24 (24. Mai 2014)

Mit der 650er kann ich BF4 auch hoch 10min auf 140fps spielen...immerhin ein Anfang  ich denke wenn ich den PC dann noch neu aufsetze wird er super laufen  Danke für die Unterstützung. Hoffe ich kann auch anderen so behilflich sein bei anderen Themen


----------



## Summer46 (28. Juni 2014)

Hey könnt ihr mir sagen bei welchem Takt bei euch das zweite BIOS läuft ?

Bei mir läuft im bios 1 1100/1500 und im BIOS zwei 1030/1500

Ist das so richtig ?


----------



## KnSN (25. Januar 2015)

Von dem Modell Gigabyte GV-R928XOC-3GD ist nun die Revision 3.0 veröffentlicht worden. 

Details über die Änderungen von dieser Revision sind bis auf die wenigen von der Hersteller-Homepage nicht weiter zu entnehmen, so kommt das weiterhin in der Farbe schwarz gehaltene PCB in einem veränderten Maß (L/B/T) daher, des Weiteren gibt der Hersteller an, dass das OpenGL auf die Version 4.4 aufgestockt worden ist. 

Zu den optischen Merkmal von Modell GV-R928XOC-3GD (rev. 3.0) fällt gegenüber dem Modell GV-R928XOC-3GD (rev. 2.0) nicht klar ins Gewicht, ob der Kühlmantel weiterhin in Kunststoff ausgeführt wird. Das Erscheinungsbild kann auf Metall deuten.


----------

